# Ordering WUS "Kosmodrom" Special Edition Custom Watch from Vostok-Europe



## VEV 1138

Hello!

The time has come! The watch is ready to order here:

http://www.russia2all.com/kosmodrom...ope-wus-kosmodrom-special-limited-editio.html

*Details (from our website):*

*Vostok-Europe Kosmodrom (Spaceport) Special Limited Edtion for WatchUSeek Russian Watch Forum*​ *Gift item of custom flask with either the WUS logo or image of the caseback of the watch is included in the cost. Please choose only one.

*​ This is a special pre-order opportunity for the Vostok-Europe WUS Kosmodrom (Spaceport) Special Limited Edition WorldtimerVostok-Europe Russian Watch. This watch was chosen by vote on the WatchUSeek Russian Watch Forum. The watch is called the Kosmodrom or "Spaceport" as all the cities on the worldtimer subdial are connected to worldwide space exploration. This dial and combination of cities will never be repeated in another Vostok-Europe watch, along with the name Kosmodrom. These elements are exclusive to this very limited edition, custom watch. The engine is the Russian 2426, 32 jewel movement.

Please read these instructions in full to understand how this program works. No discounts off the seling price are allowed or will be honored for this special, limited edition watch.
Please place your order through this private link. At the time of order a $150 deposit is required. The balance will be charged in May/June 2014 after the watches are in stock as this is a special custom order being built under a commission. (If you prefer to pay the total amount in advance, please leave a note directing us to do this in the comments section). *We will be running your card separately, so either the deposit option or entire amount is at your discretion. Just leave a note in the comments as to your preference or email us at *[email protected]*. If there is no comment, we assume you only want to make the deposit.*

If you pay with PayPal, we do not have a way to split the payments when you complete the transaction. The only option is to hold the full amount until delivery.
The total run will be only 150 pieces. You are welcome to choose the number you would like to have, such as 140/150. This is on a first come/first served basis. The #1 watch will be chosen by a random drawing. Please put your number choice in the comments section as well. If you do not express a preference, a number will be assigned to you.

*FAQ:*

*How many people have to order for this to happen and do I have to be a member of WatchUSeek to order?*

We have to have a minimum of 100 orders for this to happen at all. (And would really like to hit 150). We will keep you informed here. We would like this entire ordering process to be no more than 15 days total. If this just takes off like a rocket, we will consider going to 175 or 200 pieces LE, but no more than 200 for sure. If for some reason the watch is NOT produced we will refund all deposits. You do NOT have to be a member of WUS to order. Anyone interested in this special watch is welcome to purchase.

*How do I pay the deposit? *

You can send $150 to [email protected] via PayPal or order on our site. Vostok-Europe WUS Kosmodrom Special Limited Edition Worldtimer. If you order on the site with a credit card, we will run the deposit *only *unless you inform us otherwise. If you order on the site and use PayPal, your only option is to pay the full amount now. To pay with PayPal and ONLY pay the deposit, please refer to next question.

*I prefer to pay with PayPal but don't want to pay the entire amount now?*

The only way we have for doing this is to send you a PayPal invoice for the $150 (or you can send it via PayPal to [email protected]). You would NOT place the order on our site. Please email us and we will send you the PayPal invoice and record your order in our system separately.

*What about shipping?*

We will be offering free shipping in the United States to WUS members. You will need to use the coupon * FREESHIPWUS *when you check out. *This coupon is for USA customers only please*. For non-USA customers, we will provide a $10 discount off our normal shipping rates. The coupon is *WUSSAVE10*. This amount will come off the cost of the WATCH and not the shipping. It is just a function of how the coupon works.

*Can I order from anywhere other than Russia2all if I am in the EU?

*Yes! We have made a deal with Irina at Vostok-Watches.com and she will be selling these watches as well. (The price will be EUR 279). It will be a few days before she gets the listing up. Because Irina cannot set up the deposit as non-refundable in Germany, we are eliminating that requirement. But we ask PLEASE that you only order if you are serious about this watch and want it in your collection. The flask will only be available for orders from Russia2all due to the logistics of getting them to Germany. (They are engraved here in the USA).

Please note we *CANNOT *switch any existing orders and we *CANNOT *hold any LE numbers until Irina has the watch listed for sale. Those of you who ordered from us already in the EU I will do everything I can to work with you on addressing any import fees.

*How do I pick my limited edition number?*

You can include it in the comments on your order. You can also email us at [email protected] or PM me here (please make the subject line Limited Edition WUS Number Choice). This is strictly first come first served. And numbers can only be reserved AFTER the deposit is paid. The first of the series 001/150 will be chosen by random drawing.

*What if I don't get the number I wanted:*

It has already happened and will happen again. Someone may beat you to the number you want. If that happens, we will inform you and will AUTOMATICALLY assign you to the lowest available number or the number closest to the one you requested. We are happy to change that.

*I didn't request a number and I see my number has changed since you put it up?*

If you don't request a number, we will assume you aren't worried what number you get and we will randomly assign you another number or the lowest available. Should someone else specifically request the number we give you, we may move your number again since you have not expressed a preference. If you change you mind about this, you will need to let us know please.

*When will I get my watch?*

Vostok-Europe has set a delivery date for late May or early June. This is an estimate, but we will do everything we can to make that timeframe.

*Will this design be used in any other Vostok-Europe watch?*

We have decided that the name Kosmodrom and the cities on this bezel will be reserved exclusively for this WUS watch. And this dial configuration won't be used in any other watch. We may (and most likely will) produce a more traditional worldtimer based on this design. But it will have a different name and different cities. (The only way this watch may be sold WITHOUT the WUS logo is if we do not reach the minimum number ordered and we have to switch out the rotor for a regular VE rotor so we can sell these to the public at large).

*How can I trust I will get my watch and is this sanctioned by WUS?*

We have been members of WUS since 2005 and we are the authorized distributors for North America. If you have any concerns, you can contact the members over at WatchGeeks forum based in the USA. The members there were very happy with the custom watch we did for them. Also, this has all been done with permission and blessing of Ernie Romers, owner of WatchUSeek.

*What is with the flask?*

Since this watch didn't lend itself to additional straps, we wanted to do something extra for the members. So, you can pick one of the two custom flasks we did with this watch and it will come with your order.

*Is there a bracelet for this watch? *

No, there is not a bracelet for this model right now.

________________________________

I am sure other questions will come up and I will add them here as they do.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

LE numbers will be recorded here:

If you would prefer to have your WUS user alias on this list, just let me know.

001/150 - Will be chosen by random drawing
002/150 - Dsaat (R2A)
003/150 - putra3007 (R2A)
004/150 - Kutch (R2A)
005/150 - Watchobs (R2A)
006/150 - Lara (R2A)
007/150 - The Growler (R2A)
008/150 - RookiePhil (R2A)
009/150 - TokyoLunch (R2A)
010/150 - thetourist (VW)
011/150 - Hill (R2A)
012/150 - Levine (R2A)
013/150 - Herbert (R2A)
014/150 - Murtonen (R2A)
015/150 - Kelaher (R2A)
016/150 - Willard (R2A)
017/150 - Pesset (R2A)
018/150 - Peake (R2A)
019/150
020/150
021/150
022/150 - Digiacomo (R2A)
023/150 - Rossi (R2A)
024/150 - Rytov (R2A)
025/150 - Jashotwe1 (R2A)
026/150 - Prescott (R2A)
027/150 
028/150
029/150
030/150 - Grigirov (VW)
031/150
032/150
033/150 - Cholett (VW)
034/150
035/150
036/150
037/150 - ffritz (R2A)
038/150 - Gasper (R2A)
039/150
040/150
041/150
042/150 - Korrozyf (VW)
043/150
044/150 - Raimar Kunze (VW)
045/150
046/150
047/150
048/150
049/150
050/150 -Rekhmire (R2A) 
051/150
052/150
053/150
054/150
055/150
056/150
057/150 - HM70 (VW)
058/150 - Romers (R2A)
059/150
060/150
061/150
062/150
063/150
064/150
065/150
066/150 - Granger (R2A)
067/150
068/150
069/150 - Stergios (VW)
070/150
071/150
072/150
073/150
074/150 - Martensson (VW)
075/150 - Killebrew (R2A)
076/150
077/150 - COPPERSHOT (R2A)
078/150
079/150
080/150
081/150
082/150
083/150
084/150 - Willemsen (VM)
085/150 - Koger (R2A)
086/150
087/150
088/150 - Ng (R2A)
089/150 - 
090/150
091/150 - Reserved (R2A)
092/150
093/150 - Pepino (R2A)
094/150
095/150
096/150
097/150
098/150 - Fusch (VW)
099/150 - Recinos (R2A)
100/150 - Sorcer (VW)
101/150 - Marcovic (VW)
102/150
103/150 - 103ssv (R2A)
104/150
105/150
106/150 - Medford (R2A)
107/150
108/150 - Lichota (R2A)
109/150
110/150
111/150 - Krementzoff (R2A)
112/150
113/150
114/150
115/150
116/150
117/150
118/150
119/150
120/150
121/150
122/150
123/150
124/150
125/150
126/150 - TAZ (VW)
127/150
128/150
129/150
130/150
131/150
132/150
133/150
134/150
135/150
136/150
137/150 -Texas Turkey Jr (R2A)
138/150
139/150
140/150
141/150
142/150
143/150
144/150
145/150
146/150
147/150
148/150 - 
149/150 - Arend (R2A)
150/150 - Tumey (R2A)


----------



## the.growler

Ordered! Only 149 left to go!


----------



## VEV 1138

Here is what the gift item flasks look like... please pick one. The caseback one should end up looking cleaner than this in the actual production. This was just a quick sample so we could get the process started.


----------



## sorcer

Dear Craig,

Where the watches are going to be shipped from? I suppose directly from Lithuania but FAQ sections makes me think that from US. Can you please clarify it?


----------



## Dsaat

Craig, if I understand it correctly the watch will be shipped from the US. This means I have to pay an additional %21 custom duties because I live in the Netherlands Is there a possibility the watch gets shipped from within the European Union for the EU buyers? This would save us a lot of money and to be honest I'm not sure if I want to buy the watch if I have to pay an extra $80 to receive it. Since Vostok Europe is within the EU could it be possible to send the watch to EU customers directly from them?

I really put some effort in the design process and it would really be it pitty if I have to let this one go..

edit: I just see the post above this one and I think the reason for the question is the same as mine.


----------



## jackP

the.growler said:


> Ordered! Only 149 left to go!


I think mine makes it 148


----------



## Mr_Ed

Just pre-ordered mine 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz

Same thing here. I'm really eager to get one but these extra import taxes would be a bitter pill to swallow, if the watches are in fact made in the EU.


----------



## putra3007

Pre-ordered mine too

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VEV 1138

I will talk to Igor about whether ones within the EU can ship from VE. The ones outside the EU it doesn't matter whether it comes from here or LT. I am sure we can work something out. We will do whatever we can to help eliminate or reduce any fees. We certainly dont want anyone to not be able to get the watch because of where they happen to live. Thanks


----------



## RookiePhil

Pre-ordered mine but didn't get an email or anything so not sure if my order went through. Craig, did you receive my order and my serial number request?

Felomena


----------



## Dsaat

Thanks Craig, ordered and payed the whole amount in once via paypal. 

and claimed #002


----------



## RookiePhil

Dsaat said:


> Thanks Craig, ordered and payed the whole amount in once via paypal.
> 
> and claimed #002


I claimed #008


----------



## sorcer

When VE made a limited edition of North Pole for watch.ru forum, they arranged arrange shipping for EU people through their German dealer, so I hope they will do the same this time. Craig, please keep us updated on this matter.


----------



## Machine Head

Just ordered mine through Russia2all.com

Can I reserve number 88 please?

Many thanks and hop we hit 100 QUICKLY!


----------



## ffritz

Just ordered mine, deposited the full amount and claimed #037/150. :-!


----------



## jackP

Craig, I was reading about the evolution of this project and lifted this off one of your older threads. Is this the updated list of time zones?

UTC -12 Кваджалейн - Kwajalein (Republic of the Marshall Islands)
UTC -11 Мидуэй - Midway Island (US)
UTC -10 Джонстон - Johnston Atoll (US)
UTC -09 Кадьяк - Kodiak (US)
UTC -08 Ванденберг - Vandenberg AFB (US)
UTC -07 Уайт Сандс - White Sands Missile Range (US)
UTC -06 Хьюстон - Houston (Johnson Space Center) (US)
UTC -05 Канаверал - Cape Canaveral (US)
UTC -04 Барбадос - Barbados (Barbados)
UTC -03 Куру - Kourou (Guiana Space Centre) (French Guiana)
UTC -02 Алкантара - Alcantara Launch Center (Brazil)
UTC -01 Санта-Мария - Santa Maria, Azores (Portugal)
UTC 00 Спэйдадам - Spadeadam (UK)
UTC +01 Хаммагир - Hammaguir (Algeria)
UTC +02 Корони - Koroni (Greece)
UTC +03 Пальмахим Palmachim (Israel)
UTC +04 Плесецк - Plesetsk Cosmodrome (Russia)
UTC +05 Сатиш Дхаван - Satish Dhawan Space Centre (India) [technically UTC +05:30]
UTC +06 Байконур - Baikonur Cosmodrome (Kazakhstan)
UTC +07 Омск - Omsk (Russia)
UTC +08 Цзюцюань - Jiuquan Launch Complex (China)
UTC +09 Танэгасима - Tanegashima (Japan)
UTC +10 Восточный - Vostochniy Cosmodrome (Russia)
UTC +11 Уссурийск - Ussuriisk (Russia)


----------



## VEV 1138

We are working on an option for EU delivery... thanks!

Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

jackP said:


> Craig, I was reading about the evolution of this project and lifted this off one of your older threads. Is this the updated list of time zones?
> 
> UTC -12 Кваджалейн - Kwajalein (Republic of the Marshall Islands)
> UTC -11 Мидуэй - Midway Island (US)
> UTC -10 Джонстон - Johnston Atoll (US)
> UTC -09 Кадьяк - Kodiak (US)
> UTC -08 Ванденберг - Vandenberg AFB (US)
> UTC -07 Уайт Сандс - White Sands Missile Range (US)
> UTC -06 Хьюстон - Houston (Johnson Space Center) (US)
> UTC -05 Канаверал - Cape Canaveral (US)
> UTC -04 Барбадос - Barbados (Barbados)
> UTC -03 Куру - Kourou (Guiana Space Centre) (French Guiana)
> UTC -02 Алкантара - Alcantara Launch Center (Brazil)
> UTC -01 Санта-Мария - Santa Maria, Azores (Portugal)
> UTC 00 Спэйдадам - Spadeadam (UK)
> UTC +01 Хаммагир - Hammaguir (Algeria)
> UTC +02 Корони - Koroni (Greece)
> UTC +03 Пальмахим Palmachim (Israel)
> UTC +04 Плесецк - Plesetsk Cosmodrome (Russia)
> UTC +05 Сатиш Дхаван - Satish Dhawan Space Centre (India) [technically UTC +05:30]
> UTC +06 Байконур - Baikonur Cosmodrome (Kazakhstan)
> UTC +07 Омск - Omsk (Russia)
> UTC +08 Цзюцюань - Jiuquan Launch Complex (China)
> UTC +09 Танэгасима - Tanegashima (Japan)
> UTC +10 Восточный - Vostochniy Cosmodrome (Russia)
> UTC +11 Уссурийск - Ussuriisk (Russia)


If that is what is on the watch ... I honestly left this part up to others.


----------



## RookiePhil

deleted. Thanks Craig!


----------



## the.growler

VEV 1138 said:


> If that is what is on the watch ... I honestly left this part up to others.


@jackP: That's the correct list.


----------



## TommyG

Just ordered mine. Tried to use the free shipping coupon code, but it didn't seem to take it. Seemed to charge me $6.99 for shipping w/in the U.S. Asked for #13.


----------



## watchobs

TommyG said:


> Just ordered mine. Tried to use the free shipping coupon code, but it didn't seem to take it. Seemed to charge me $6.99 for shipping w/in the U.S. Asked for #13.


Craig, same thing happen here in regards to shipping cost? I asked for #5 or #12 in comments section. I did not see any pay option for paying your suggested deposit request ($150.) so I placed that feedback in comments section too. If I did have to account for full deposit ($379.) than so be it but I'd rather go with lower deposit fee for now. I do have a question in regards to actual dial color, is it going to be a silvertone/white or is it going to be a pure white dial? Overall I'm really pleased with the way this WUS project has come out and will be looking forward to the May/June target date. Thanks again for undertaking this project and letting the WUS community have such a positive input as to how the final design turned out!


----------



## VEV 1138

We now have a way to order these from within the EU.

Please see this updated from the FAQ:

*Can I order from anywhere other than Russia2all if I am in the EU?

*Yes! We have made a deal with Irina at Vostok-Watches.com and she will be selling these watches as well. It will be a few days before she gets the listing up. Because Irina cannot set up the deposit as non-refundable in Germany, we are eliminating that requirement. But we ask PLEASE that you only order if you serious about this watch and want it in your collection. The flask will only be available for orders from Russia2all due to the logistics of getting them to Germany. (They are engraved here in the USA).

Please note we *CANNOT *switch any existing orders and we *CANNOT *hold any LE numbers until Irina has the watch listed for sale. Those of you who ordered from us already in the EU I will do everything I can to work with you on addressing any import fees.


----------



## VEV 1138

TommyG said:


> Just ordered mine. Tried to use the free shipping coupon code, but it didn't seem to take it. Seemed to charge me $6.99 for shipping w/in the U.S. Asked for #13.


Please make sure you hit "apply" when you use the code, otherwise it won't take.

And some people were trying the code FREESHIPUSA instead of FREESHIPWUS.

I have made it where either of those codes will work now.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

watchobs said:


> Craig, same thing happen here in regards to shipping cost? I asked for #5 or #12 in comments section. I did not see any pay option for paying your suggested deposit request ($150.) so I placed that feedback in comments section too. If I did have to account for full deposit ($379.) than so be it but I'd rather go with lower deposit fee for now. I do have a question in regards to actual dial color, is it going to be a silvertone/white or is it going to be a pure white dial? Overall I'm really pleased with the way this WUS project has come out and will be looking forward to the May/June target date. Thanks again for undertaking this project and letting the WUS community have such a positive input as to how the final design turned out!


We automatically take on the the deposit unless you _specifically _tell us to charge the full amount.

*FAQ:*

*How do I pay the deposit? *

You can send $150 to [email protected] or order on our site. Vostok-Europe WUS Kosmodrom Special Limited Edition Worldtimer
If you order on the site with a credit card, we will run the deposit *only *unless you inform us otherwise. If you order on the site and use PayPal, your only option is to pay the full amount now.


----------



## VEV 1138

The dial color is silver


----------



## 103ssv

Just ordered it, off course number 103.


----------



## VEV 1138

slight change to caseback.... moved the "Russian Watch Forum" in Cyrillic to the rotor... it will print better...


----------



## Rekhmire

Ordered mine too. This year is my 50th birthday, and I've been wanting to get a special watch for this year. I've requested number 50 )


----------



## WFH

Excellent news on getting Irina involved. I have a few questions though. 

Will the European price be higher, since I guess the German 20% VAT will be applied? 
Will we be able to pick a serial number via her site ? 

Has someone involved people from other forums (FàM, HdR, watch.ru and so on) so this project could get traction?


----------



## ffritz

If someone had told me that 25 years ago, that in 2014 I'd be buying a Russian watch made in Latvia, and I'd have trouble getting it shipped to Western Germany without paying VAT, not because it's Russian but because I'm actually buying it from the US while Latvia is an independent country and member of the EU.. ..I would have clearly called that person nuts.. ;-)


----------



## jackP

ffritz said:


> If someone had told me that 25 years ago, that in 2014 I'd be buying a Russian watch made in Latvia, and I'd have trouble getting it shipped to Western Germany without paying VAT, not because it's Russian but because I'm actually buying it from the US while Latvia is an independent country and member of the EU.. ..I would have clearly called that person nuts.. ;-)


If some one told me that today I'd think it's nuts


----------



## VEV 1138

jackP said:


> If some one told me that today I'd think it's nuts


Just as a matter of clarification, it is Lithuania and not Latvia... but, otherwise, I completely agree with your point!


----------



## VEV 1138

WFH said:


> Excellent news on getting Irina involved. I have a few questions though.
> 
> Will the European price be higher, since I guess the German 20% VAT will be applied?
> Will we be able to pick a serial number via her site ?
> 
> Has someone involved people from other forums (FàM, HdR, watch.ru and so on) so this project could get traction?


Hello!

As an American, I don't even understand the VAT!  (I am not really kidding). So I certainly can't tell you how that will work in this case. You will have to ask Irina about that.

YES, you will be able to choose your LE number with Irina. She will pass that along to me and I will post them here. (It may be a little messy, so please be patient if two people request the same number right at the same time).

I would MORE than welcome anyone who would like to reach out to the other forums. I think we are going to have a bit of a struggle getting to 150 so the more we spread the news, the better.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## ffritz

VEV 1138 said:


> I would MORE than welcome anyone who would like to reach out to the other forums. I think we are going to have a bit of a struggle getting to 150 so the more we spread the news, the better.


Craig, maybe it's also worth pointing out that this limited edition is available to all WUS _readers_ and not only WUS _members_. I could imagine that many guests on this forum don't feel entitled to buy this watch since they are no WUS members. Maybe if you add a sentence about that in the original post's FAQs it will encourage some of them.


----------



## DanielW

If irina puts the watch on the website ill be pre ordening, I really like the watch! Would like to get no. 84 . Is there also a deposit first and can it be done without Paypal? 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix

Just paid the full amount via PayPal, I want #066!! Thanks!


----------



## MEzz

This is the only thing holding me back. The UTC +3 is wrong. Palmachim is UTC+2. 
Belarus is UTC+3, and they have contributed to the soviet space program so that could be an option.
I hope this can be corrected. Ukraine is UTC+2/UTC+3. And you can make an easy argument of impact on space exploration etc...


jackP said:


> Craig, I was reading about the evolution of this project and lifted this off one of your older threads. Is this the updated list of time zones?
> 
> UTC -12 Кваджалейн - Kwajalein (Republic of the Marshall Islands)
> UTC -11 Мидуэй - Midway Island (US)
> UTC -10 Джонстон - Johnston Atoll (US)
> UTC -09 Кадьяк - Kodiak (US)
> UTC -08 Ванденберг - Vandenberg AFB (US)
> UTC -07 Уайт Сандс - White Sands Missile Range (US)
> UTC -06 Хьюстон - Houston (Johnson Space Center) (US)
> UTC -05 Канаверал - Cape Canaveral (US)
> UTC -04 Барбадос - Barbados (Barbados)
> UTC -03 Куру - Kourou (Guiana Space Centre) (French Guiana)
> UTC -02 Алкантара - Alcantara Launch Center (Brazil)
> UTC -01 Санта-Мария - Santa Maria, Azores (Portugal)
> UTC 00 Спэйдадам - Spadeadam (UK)
> UTC +01 Хаммагир - Hammaguir (Algeria)
> UTC +02 Корони - Koroni (Greece)
> UTC +03 Пальмахим Palmachim (Israel)
> UTC +04 Плесецк - Plesetsk Cosmodrome (Russia)
> UTC +05 Сатиш Дхаван - Satish Dhawan Space Centre (India) [technically UTC +05:30]
> UTC +06 Байконур - Baikonur Cosmodrome (Kazakhstan)
> UTC +07 Омск - Omsk (Russia)
> UTC +08 Цзюцюань - Jiuquan Launch Complex (China)
> UTC +09 Танэгасима - Tanegashima (Japan)
> UTC +10 Восточный - Vostochniy Cosmodrome (Russia)
> UTC +11 Уссурийск - Ussuriisk (Russia)


----------



## the.growler

MEzz said:


> This is the only thing holding me back. The UTC +3 is wrong. Palmachim is UTC+2.
> Belarus is UTC+3, and they have contributed to the soviet space program so that could be an option.
> I hope this can be corrected. Ukraine is UTC+2/UTC+3. And you can make an easy argument of impact on space exploration etc...


The list of sites was chosen to be as diverse as possible, so that WUS members from all over the world, not just from the former USSR and the USA, would be represented. Palmachim is UTC+3 during Daylight Savings Time, so it is a correct site for that time zone and is our only site in the Middle East. The former USSR is already well represented by five sites.

Hope to see your name on the order list!


----------



## sduford

Really beautiful watch. Bummer about the 23mm lug width though, wish it was 22. This means none of my straps will be usable with this watch.

Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## DanielW

DanielW said:


> If irina puts the watch on the website ill be pre ordening, I really like the watch! Would like to get no. 84 . Is there also a deposit first and can it be done without Paypal?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Quoting my self.... I see no I dont need to do a deposit, so ill just wait till vostok watches puts it on the website. Will be my first russian watch, lets see .


----------



## ffritz

sduford said:


> Bummer about the 23mm lug width though, wish it was 22. This means none of my straps will be usable with this watch.


I wouldn't worry too much about that. My P-7 Cemepka has 21mm, but all my 22mm leather and nato straps fit easily with just a little squeezing. So I'm very sure that all those aftermarket 24mm leather and nato straps will be fine for the Kosmodrom. In fact, I'm considering to get a blue leather strap for it to make it stand out a little and reflect the Russian national colors:









)


----------



## DanielW

I ordered the watch today at vostok-watches.com . Got good feedback on a mistake which was on their website, they called me straight away in order to set this error right. Hope my lucky number 84 is still on the list, will get feedback from them. 

I'm excited just to see how this works, what the proces will be and might be a motivator to take part in other SE's.


----------



## stergios

Just placed an order with the german site for number 69. 
Some way to get the flask, would have been really nice...


----------



## VEV 1138

Irina is now taking orders... for details on how she is handling the process, please contact her directly.

thanks!
Craig

P. Maier GmbH Shop - Vostok-Europe WUS Kosmodrom


----------



## VEV 1138

the.growler said:


> The list of sites was chosen to be as diverse as possible, so that WUS members from all over the world, not just from the former USSR and the USA, would be represented. Palmachim is UTC+3 during Daylight Savings Time, so it is a correct site for that time zone and is our only site in the Middle East. The former USSR is already well represented by five sites.
> 
> Hope to see your name on the order list!


I agree with Growler on this... we can't make any more changes to the dial and we need to have representation from every part of the globe...


----------



## VEV 1138

Hello all!

We are standing at 29 orders right now... that puts us a long way from the minimum we need to make this happen. If you have any contacts with other forums that have a strong Russian presence, please reach out to them.

You can share the links to both Russia2all and Vostok-Watches now...

https://www.russia2all.com/watchuse...ope-wus-kosmodrom-special-limited-editio.html

P. Maier GmbH Shop - Vostok-Europe WUS Kosmodrom

If Irina and I go on these forums as sellers, they will kick out our posts. But members can share without a problem most likely.

Those of you who really want to see this happen, please spread the word everywhere you can. We aren't even half way to the 100 mark, which has me concerned. I am hoping that now that Irina is taking orders that will add more orders from the EU.

thanks,
Craig


----------



## DanielW

Hi Craig, I also shouted it at another watch forum, kering fingers crossed


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## WFH

I'm in for #033, ordered from Irina. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sorcer

Yes, pre-ordered mine via Irina, reserved no 100! Cannot wait.


----------



## thetourist

Hello, 
thanks for that beautiful project!
I'm in for #001, pre-ordered from Irina.

EDIT: Sorry, i was not aware that #001 was reserved (it should be mentioned on the list to avoid issues. I'll have #010 if possible


----------



## VEV 1138

thetourist said:


> Hello,
> thanks for that beautiful project!
> I'm in for #001, pre-ordered from Irina.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, i was not aware that #001 was reserved (it should be mentioned on the list to avoid issues. I'll have #010 if possible


I have changed this... it was in the FAQ, but I have added a note on the actual list. I agree it could be confusing. thanks!


----------



## Korrozyf

Hi eveyrone,

I've just registered on this forum. I'm from a french forum and been told about this nice project so here I am. 
Got already an order for this watch. Made it on P. Maier website and I've asked for number 42 serial.


----------



## ffritz

Korrozyf said:


> Made it on P. Maier website and I've asked for number 42 serial.


;o) I was starting to wonder when someone would claim #42, the ultimate answer to the universe and everything.. So very fitting for this project watch. :-!
Congratulations!


----------



## Korrozyf

ffritz said:


> ;o) I was starting to wonder when someone would claim #42, the ultimate answer to the universe and everything.. So very fitting for this project watch. :-!
> Congratulations!


Thanks. 
I was also very surprised that nobody already took it ! ^^


----------



## VEV 1138

We have had to make a change to the program. We only have about 40 orders so far and orders have slowed down substantially. It is simply not possible to do a special edition with only 40 units. So, we are going to offer an option with the standard VE rotor in case there are people who want to order it but aren't affiliated with WUS. I want to be clear that this is NOT my preference. But if we can't get more interest generated, the whole project is going to fall apart and this was the only solution we could think of.

Here is a link to the other option...

Vostok-Europe Kosmodrom Special Limited Edition Worldtimer Version 2

We are going to set a deadline for ordering the version with the WUS rotor... Most likely Feb 15. But we haven't set that as firm. After that date any orders will come with the VE Rotor. We will ONLY order enough rotors in advance for advance orders on the WUS version.

Feedback is welcome... but unless that includes 60 more orders for this watch in the next few days, we don't know what else to do to make this happen.

thanks,
Craig


----------



## sorcer

60 order in the next few days? Sounds unrealistic. We had the same issue with VE Expedition when there was a limited edition made for watch.ru forum and we were not able to purchase all the watches, so they were on sale with VE rotor for a while. I think this is a good trade-off for everyone.


----------



## the.growler

I agree with sorcer that this is a good trade-off. Thanks for the creative thinking Craig!


----------



## Mr_Ed

Anything done to get this watch made is a good thing

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007

Great Craig, we have to move forward and get the watch produced.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW

Craig, great your doing everything within your power to get this done!

I got comments on other forums "great watch, but ill pass, I cant read russian". They do have a point there, but it's what I also like on the watch (its something different), but I can also understand that this is big turn down for ppl wanting to buy it.

I have one question; I suppose the inner bezel is rotating with the GMT marker, can that only be stopped with pulling the crown for the GMT marker? I now keep track of my daily meal plan (I eat every 2 hours) with the rotating bezel on my diver and im planning to do so on this watch with the GMT marker.


----------



## Machine Head

Thanks Craig; it is a shame this whole thing is slowing down after all your efforts

All the best everyone!


----------



## Tovarisch

Cool project, but to be honest, the dial is super confusing. It would take me a strong conscious effort every time, not to read "20:04" (8:04 PM) when it's really 10:09 AM. And when it's really 10PM, I'll read "20:00" instead of "22:00". If you're going to design a 24 hour watch, design a 24 hour watch, not a 12 hour watch with 24 hour markings (yes, I know about the 24 hour hand, but that doesn't make it less confusing).






​
I need my watch to be highly legible no matter how cool the design is.

FWIW, I also need the dial to show 12 hour markings instead of minutes (if both can't be done), because I'm naturally able to convert an hour position into minutes (2 → 10, 8 → 40), but the opposite is difficult for me (10 → 2, 40 → 8). Converting 24 hour markings into minutes is insane.


----------



## WFH

This is how every single GMT watch in the world works. A 12h dial, a 24h hand and a 24h bezel. You read the 12h and the 24h parts independently. 

You could buy a GMT Rolex or Omega, it would be exactly the same. Except waaaaaay less cool, since they wouldn't have space launch sites written all around.


----------



## Tovarisch

Then I would suggest a second ring with 12 hour markings, within the 24 hour ring.


----------



## WFH

You mean the 12h indices already present ?


----------



## Korrozyf

The issue about low number of preorders is maybe more a question of date than a question about the product itself. We are still very close to the end year celebrations and maybe people are willing to do a financial pause ?
Maybe this project can be put on hold for some time to save it ?

Also, do you have put informations about this project in other sections of this forum ? Or maybe in some kind of general discussion in this sub-section ?

(I'm new here, I don't know what was already done. Just trying to help)


----------



## DanielW

There is a sticky in the public section. Also i dont think its the case orders are slowing down due to new year celebrations, ppl ordering in europe dont even have to make a deposit!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## the.growler

Tovarisch said:


> Then I would suggest a second ring with 12 hour markings, within the 24 hour ring.


Hi Tovarisch - thanks for your interest in the project and your suggestions.

The design of the dial is fixed, based on the source watch - the Vostok-Europe GAZ-14 Limousine Dual Time. You can learn more about the source watch on V-E's website limousine | Vostok

Hope to see your name on the order list soon!


----------



## Tovarisch

the.growler said:


> The design of the dial is fixed, based on the source watch - the Vostok-Europe GAZ-14 Limousine Dual Time.


Speaking of the Limousine Dual Time models, here's one that has exactly what I suggested (from outside in): 24 hour markings, minute markings and 12 hour markings. The order of the rings matches the length of their respective hands. Much more legible! Just saying.






​


----------



## Dsaat

I think that the key feature of this watch (at least to us), the Cyrillic letterings, is a big downside for others. If we had the same watch all in English and understandable we would have had 100 orders within a few a days. However this is something we specifically wanted and it is a Russian forum project of course. 

If we really can't get 100 orders I wouldn't mind if the watch would be designed in all English.


----------



## the.growler

Tovarisch said:


> Speaking of the Limousine Dual Time models, here's one that has exactly what I suggested (from outside in): 24 hour markings, minute markings and 12 hour markings. The order of the rings matches the length of their respective hands. Much more legible! Just saying.


@Tovarisch: I agree 100% that the existing Dual Time model is a great watch. But the goal of the Kosmodrom project isn't to copy an existing watch - it is to create something unique and collectible. To incorporate the list of historically significant space launch sites and the world map, some dial real estate had to be sacrificed. You might want to read through the original project design thread to get a better sense of how we arrived at the final design. Hopefully, it meets with your approval.

Cheers!


----------



## VEV 1138

If anyone has asked me to remove their real name and substitute their WUS handle on the list and I haven't done so, please email us at [email protected]. I think I may have missed a couple of requests.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

Just my opinion, but I don't think we are gaining much debating the design now... it is what it is. We've been working on this four months and folks had plenty of time to weigh in before we selected the winner.

Switching to English isn't an option now. I don't know how many people would back out if we did and if so, would we would make up enough orders the other way. I am sure that before all is said and done we will get to 100 orders at least... and when the watch comes in and people can actually see the real watch and not the rendering, that will help. Though, again, we will only pre-order the WUS rotor for the folks who order in advance.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## Dsaat

Craig, so we don't wait for 100 orders for the production to start? I think the real pictures will get more people to order indeed. Do we already know when the production will start and when we will see the first pictures?

I'm all excited now


----------



## notwillie

I ordered mine today. Some of the links for this watch do not work. Anywa_y, requested number 75._


----------



## VEV 1138

notwillie said:


> I ordered mine today. Some of the links for this watch do not work. Anywa_y, requested number 75._


which links are not working? I can fix them... thanks!


----------



## notwillie

This link on page 1. http://www.russia2all.com/watchusee...ope-wus-kosmodrom-special-limited-editio.html


----------



## Rekhmire

I agree that the time for debating the design of this watch has passed. The design is unique and the crylic wording is spot on for this watch, even tho I voted for other options from the start. I'm very much looking forward to owning one of these and will be gutted if it doesn't end up being produced


----------



## notwillie

Where can I find an english translation of the cities on the worldtimer subdial?


----------



## DanielW

First page 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW

First page 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## the.growler

notwillie said:


> Where can I find an english translation of the cities on the worldtimer subdial?


@notwillie: Here you go!

UTC -12 Кваджалейн - Kwajalein (Republic of the Marshall Islands)
UTC -11 Мидуэй - Midway Island (US)
UTC -10 Джонстон - Johnston Atoll (US)
UTC -09 Кадьяк - Kodiak (US)
UTC -08 Ванденберг - Vandenberg AFB (US)
UTC -07 Уайт Сандс - White Sands Missile Range (US)
UTC -06 Хьюстон - Houston (Johnson Space Center) (US)
UTC -05 Канаверал - Cape Canaveral (US)
UTC -04 Барбадос - Barbados (Barbados)
UTC -03 Куру - Kourou (Guiana Space Centre) (French Guiana)
UTC -02 Алкантара - Alcantara Launch Center (Brazil)
UTC -01 Санта-Мария - Santa Maria, Azores (Portugal)
UTC 00 Спэйдадам - Spadeadam (UK)
UTC +01 Хаммагир - Hammaguir (Algeria)
UTC +02 Корони - Koroni (Greece)
UTC +03 Пальмахим Palmachim (Israel)
UTC +04 Плесецк - Plesetsk Cosmodrome (Russia)
UTC +05 Сатиш Дхаван - Satish Dhawan Space Centre (India) [technically UTC +05:30]
UTC +06 Байконур - Baikonur Cosmodrome (Kazakhstan)
UTC +07 Омск - Omsk (Russia)
UTC +08 Цзюцюань - Jiuquan Launch Complex (China)
UTC +09 Танэгасима - Tanegashima (Japan)
UTC +10 Восточный - Vostochniy Cosmodrome (Russia)
UTC +11 Уссурийск - Ussuriysk (Russia)


----------



## notwillie

Thanks for the information. I have been to 7 of the locations on the subdial.


----------



## the.growler

notwillie said:


> Thanks for the information. I have been to 7 of the locations on the subdial.


Wow - that is amazing. Which 7?


----------



## notwillie

Here are the places I have been

Midway Island
Kodiak
Vandenberg AFB
White Sands Missile Range
Houston (Johnson Space Center
Cape Canaveral
Barbados
Vladivostok only *not* Vostochniy Cosmodrome

I requested number 75, but do not see it assigned to me.  Leader do you have any update information for the group?


----------



## migitcheetah

Just paid for mine. #99 please. I hope now with tax returns more people jump on this. It is beautiful.


----------



## VEV 1138

Sales have been solid if not blistering... we are going to set a deadline for WUS version soon. I will give a clearer update soon.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## watchobs

VEV 1138 said:


> Sales have been solid if not blistering... we are going to set a deadline for WUS version soon. I will give a clearer update soon.
> 
> thanks!
> Craig


Thanks for the update Craig! Steady and 







gaining steam ;-)! Let's keep this unique and fine looking piece on track!


----------



## VEV 1138

If you want one with the WUS rotor on it you have to order by the 20th... any orders after that date will have the standard VE rotor on them.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## Valeritch

Hi, can you fix #54 for me?
thanks


----------



## FTSoJ

Please can you pre-order for me too.
Number 19 if possible.
Regards,
FTSoJ


----------



## DanielW

Dear Craig,

Can u please advise the status on ordering? When there will be a go / no go this watch will go into production?

Thanks!


----------



## VEV 1138

For whatever reason, i couldn't edit the first posting about this. (Maybe there is a time limit on edits). So here is the list again with additions:

LE numbers will be recorded here:

If you would prefer to have your WUS user alias on this list, just let me know.

001/150 - Will be chosen by random drawing
002/150 - Dsaat (R2A)
003/150 - putra3007 (R2A)
004/150 - Kutch (R2A)
005/150 - Watchobs (R2A)
006/150 - Lara (R2A)
007/150 - The Growler (R2A)
008/150 - RookiePhil (R2A)
009/150 - TokyoLunch (R2A)
010/150 - thetourist (VW)
011/150 - Hill (R2A)
012/150 - Levine (R2A)
013/150 - Herbert (R2A)
014/150 - Murtonen (R2A)
015/150 - Kelaher (R2A)
016/150 - Willard (R2A)
017/150 - Pesset (R2A)
018/150 - Peake (R2A)
019/150 - Charreire (VW)
020/150 - Widmar (R2A)
021/150 - Wasenius (VW)
022/150 - Digiacomo (R2A)
023/150 - Rossi (R2A)
024/150 - Rytov (R2A)
025/150 - Jashotwe1 (R2A)
026/150 - Prescott (R2A)
027/150 - Melikhova (VW)
028/150 - Rabeneck (VW)
029/150
030/150 - Grigirov (VW)
031/150
032/150
033/150 - Cholett (VW)
034/150 - reserved for R2A customer
035/150 - reserved for R2A customer
036/150 - reserved for R2A customer
037/150 - ffritz (R2A)
038/150 - Gasper (R2A)
039/150 - 
040/150 - Wilson (R2A)
041/150 - 
042/150 - Korrozyf (VW)
043/150
044/150 - Raimar Kunze (VW)
045/150
046/150
047/150
048/150
049/150
050/150 -Rekhmire (R2A) 
051/150 -Mosher (r2A) (2nd Edition)
052/150 - Tuerk (R2A)
053/150
054/150
055/150
056/150
057/150 - HM70 (VW)
058/150 - Romers (R2A)
059/150 - Wilfert (VW)
060/150
061/150
062/150
063/150 - Claeyssens (VW)
064/150
065/150 - GOH (R2A)
066/150 - Granger (R2A)
067/150 - Richard (R2A)
068/150
069/150 - Stergios (VW)
070/150
071/150
072/150
073/150
074/150 - Martensson (VW)
075/150 - Killebrew (R2A)
076/150
077/150 - COPPERSHOT (R2A)
078/150
079/150
080/150
081/150
082/150
083/150
084/150 - Willemsen (VM)
085/150 - Koger (R2A)
086/150
087/150
088/150 - Ng (R2A)
089/150 - 
090/150
091/150 - Reserved (R2A) (2nd edition)
092/150
093/150 - Pepino (R2A)
094/150
095/150
096/150
097/150
098/150 - Fusch (VW)
099/150 - Recinos (R2A)
100/150 - Sorcer (VW)
101/150 - Marcovic (VW)
102/150
103/150 - 103ssv (R2A)
104/150
105/150
106/150 - Medford (R2A)
107/150
108/150 - Lichota (R2A)
109/150
110/150
111/150 - Krementzoff (R2A) (2nd edition)
112/150
113/150 - Russell (R2A)
114/150
115/150
116/150
117/150
118/150
119/150
120/150
121/150
122/150
123/150
124/150
125/150
126/150 - TAZ (VW)
127/150
128/150
129/150
130/150
131/150
132/150
133/150
134/150
135/150
136/150
137/150 -Texas Turkey Jr (R2A)
138/150
139/150
140/150
141/150
142/150
143/150
144/150
145/150
146/150
147/150
148/150 - 
149/150 - Arend (R2A)
150/150 - Tumey (R2A)


----------



## VEV 1138

DanielW said:


> Dear Craig,
> 
> Can u please advise the status on ordering? When there will be a go / no go this watch will go into production?
> 
> Thanks!


We are moving forward... we just want to round up the last of the orders for the model with the WUS rotor and then we will get production started.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## DanielW

VEV 1138 said:


> We are moving forward... we just want to round up the last of the orders for the model with the WUS rotor and then we will get production started.
> 
> thanks!
> Craig


Great update, thanks craig

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

Happy to hear that there are enough orders to move to production!


----------



## Dsaat

jackP said:


> Happy to hear that there are enough orders to move to production!


+1 I can't wait to see the first pictures!


----------



## Rekhmire

Really excited at the prospect of this watch. My first limited edition watch and number 50 for my 50th birthday. :0)


----------



## VEV 1138

the watches have been ordered... will let everyone know when they start coming in.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## Rogo

Hello,

Still possible to order or have all number be taken in the meantime?

Ronald

Edit: took the time to read all the older posts, found the website for europeans where I can order.



VEV 1138 said:


> For whatever reason, i couldn't edit the first posting about this. (Maybe there is a time limit on edits). So here is the list again with additions:
> 
> LE numbers will be recorded here:
> 
> If you would prefer to have your WUS user alias on this list, just let me know.
> 
> 001/150 - Will be chosen by random drawing
> 002/150 - Dsaat (R2A)
> 003/150 - putra3007 (R2A)
> 004/150 - Kutch (R2A)
> 005/150 - Watchobs (R2A)
> 006/150 - Lara (R2A)
> 007/150 - The Growler (R2A)
> 008/150 - RookiePhil (R2A)
> 009/150 - TokyoLunch (R2A)
> 010/150 - thetourist (VW)
> 011/150 - Hill (R2A)
> 012/150 - Levine (R2A)
> 013/150 - Herbert (R2A)
> 014/150 - Murtonen (R2A)
> 015/150 - Kelaher (R2A)
> 016/150 - Willard (R2A)
> 017/150 - Pesset (R2A)
> 018/150 - Peake (R2A)
> 019/150 - Charreire (VW)
> 020/150 - Widmar (R2A)
> 021/150 - Wasenius (VW)
> 022/150 - Digiacomo (R2A)
> 023/150 - Rossi (R2A)
> 024/150 - Rytov (R2A)
> 025/150 - Jashotwe1 (R2A)
> 026/150 - Prescott (R2A)
> 027/150 - Melikhova (VW)
> 028/150 - Rabeneck (VW)
> 029/150
> 030/150 - Grigirov (VW)
> 031/150
> 032/150
> 033/150 - Cholett (VW)
> 034/150 - reserved for R2A customer
> 035/150 - reserved for R2A customer
> 036/150 - reserved for R2A customer
> 037/150 - ffritz (R2A)
> 038/150 - Gasper (R2A)
> 039/150 -
> 040/150 - Wilson (R2A)
> 041/150 -
> 042/150 - Korrozyf (VW)
> 043/150
> 044/150 - Raimar Kunze (VW)
> 045/150
> 046/150
> 047/150
> 048/150
> 049/150
> 050/150 -Rekhmire (R2A)
> 051/150 -Mosher (r2A) (2nd Edition)
> 052/150 - Tuerk (R2A)
> 053/150
> 054/150
> 055/150
> 056/150
> 057/150 - HM70 (VW)
> 058/150 - Romers (R2A)
> 059/150 - Wilfert (VW)
> 060/150
> 061/150
> 062/150
> 063/150
> 064/150
> 065/150
> 066/150 - Granger (R2A)
> 067/150
> 068/150
> 069/150 - Stergios (VW)
> 070/150
> 071/150
> 072/150
> 073/150
> 074/150 - Martensson (VW)
> 075/150 - Killebrew (R2A)
> 076/150
> 077/150 - COPPERSHOT (R2A)
> 078/150
> 079/150
> 080/150
> 081/150
> 082/150
> 083/150
> 084/150 - Willemsen (VM)
> 085/150 - Koger (R2A)
> 086/150
> 087/150
> 088/150 - Ng (R2A)
> 089/150 -
> 090/150
> 091/150 - Reserved (R2A) (2nd edition)
> 092/150
> 093/150 - Pepino (R2A)
> 094/150
> 095/150
> 096/150
> 097/150
> 098/150 - Fusch (VW)
> 099/150 - Recinos (R2A)
> 100/150 - Sorcer (VW)
> 101/150 - Marcovic (VW)
> 102/150
> 103/150 - 103ssv (R2A)
> 104/150
> 105/150
> 106/150 - Medford (R2A)
> 107/150
> 108/150 - Lichota (R2A)
> 109/150
> 110/150
> 111/150 - Krementzoff (R2A) (2nd edition)
> 112/150
> 113/150 - Russell (R2A)
> 114/150
> 115/150
> 116/150
> 117/150
> 118/150
> 119/150
> 120/150
> 121/150
> 122/150
> 123/150
> 124/150
> 125/150
> 126/150 - TAZ (VW)
> 127/150
> 128/150
> 129/150
> 130/150
> 131/150
> 132/150
> 133/150
> 134/150
> 135/150
> 136/150
> 137/150 -Texas Turkey Jr (R2A)
> 138/150
> 139/150
> 140/150
> 141/150
> 142/150
> 143/150
> 144/150
> 145/150
> 146/150
> 147/150
> 148/150 -
> 149/150 - Arend (R2A)
> 150/150 - Tumey (R2A)


----------



## ffritz

sduford said:


> Really beautiful watch. Bummer about the 23mm lug width though, wish it was 22.


Disregarding what I said six weeks ago, I do believe now that the lug width IS 22mm, in fact. Last Thursday I pulled the trigger on a used GAZ-14 Limousine Dualtime on ebay (same case, same movement), et voilà, its case clearly has 22mm lug with:









I'm starting to believe that someone at VE once upon a time made a typo and all the dealerships copied the mistake to their websites.
One other thing is that VE's stock pictures do not nearly capture the beauty of the silver dial. The thin outer ring is a matte silver, the inner ring is guiloched and the center is sunburst:

















The reflections it catches are just amazing and I find myself staring at the watch more often and above all longer than I usually do. If the Kosmodrom gets a comparable finish it will look absolutely fantastic. Considering the case, there is a nice functional detail that I didn't know about: the internal bezel clicks softly in 24 positions. It does happen that it gets misaligned by accidental crown manipulations, but not very often.

I'm so much looking forward to get my #37 and see it engraved on a back like this:


----------



## jackP

So I guess it's time to discuss what straps will compliment our watch. I will live with the OEM but usually like to swap out here and there. Craig, this is your business, what do you recommend on your web site?


----------



## DanielW

Looks awesome, looking forward to the whole delivery proces.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## migitcheetah

Well, if we are going to start talking about straps... I have been looking and I think I have found the one I like. I wish it was a 2 piece to show the display back, but maybe that can be modded later. For under $10 it mite be worth getting a few to try my luck at a 2 piece mod.

Here's the link if anyone's interested
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261388368314










Can't wait to get this beauty, my first limited edition.


----------



## jackP

I'm thinking:

20mm 22mm GT Carera Rally Sport Racing Perfed Hole Watch Band Strap IW Suisse | eBay


----------



## ffritz

jackP said:


> I'm thinking:


I was thinking in a similar direction:








(pic from ebay)

The pivoting arms of the Soyuz launch pad have a quite similar hole pattern:
http://www.thelivingmoon.com/45jack_files/04images/Baikonur/Anatoly_Zak_1725565.jpg


----------



## jackP

I am with you on that. Actually if you look at 22mm red rally straps quite a few come up


----------



## Dsaat

A nice black or black/red rubber strap would look very good on this watch too i think.

May something like this black pitted rubber strap with red stiching:


----------



## DanielW

U guys talking rubber and leather, how about blacked out mesh?










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## samdwich

ffritz said:


> I was thinking in a similar direction:
> 
> View attachment 1415208
> 
> (pic from ebay)
> 
> The pivoting arms of the Soyuz launch pad have a quite similar hole pattern:
> http://www.thelivingmoon.com/45jack_files/04images/Baikonur/Anatoly_Zak_1725565.jpg


Great choice!


----------



## jackP

Di Modell Chronissimo Red Stitch Black Leather Watch Strap : 18 / 20 / 22mm (R3) | eBay


----------



## Rekhmire

That looks just perfect ffritz


----------



## jackP




----------



## notwillie

I like the above strap. Is it a available with red stitching?


----------



## jackP

notwillie said:


> I like the above strap. Is it a available with red stitching?


Yes and it is perfect. This is seen on some Sinn watches and I have the above on order for my JLC NSD. Will try it with the Kosmodron
Di Modell Chronissimio I believe is the name


----------



## Rekhmire

Any update on when the balance of the payment is going to be charged for these watches? My card was used fraudulently recently and had to be cancelled. I've got a replacement card now but don't want anything to go wrong with my payment.


----------



## DanielW

Dear Craig, I very much understand you have more things to do then give us updates on the status of the watches, but can you pretty please give us an update on orders and/or production?

Thanks!


----------



## Rekhmire

Can you post a link to.where I can get one of those black/red rally straps please Fittz. Want one for another watch. Will be ideal for the Kosmodrom too but needs pvd buckle.


----------



## Guest

Just ordered mine today via R2A. Didn't realize the first post wasn't updated, and I requested a number that was already taken  Oh well, they're all good.

My only complaint is that it should come with a strap similar to the black/red N1, but as others have posted, this is easily remedied.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Speaking of straps, since this will be my new daily when it arrives, I ordered a MiLTAT Kevlar strap for it:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz

Rekhmire said:


> Can you post a link to.where I can get one of those black/red rally straps please Fittz. Want one for another watch. Will be ideal for the Kosmodrom too but needs pvd buckle.


I found it on ebay: Uhrenarmband Rallye-RX-Design schwarz 22 mm | eBay. You can certainly find one at your local bay, too. You'll probably have to buy the black pvd buckle seperately, but those are easy to find on ebay, too. Just make sure you get the correct size (many 22mm straps are only 20mm at the buckle, a good seller will have both measures in the description) and compatible tang style for strap and buckle.


----------



## jackP

Mollari 2261 said:


> Just ordered mine today via R2A. Didn't realize the first post wasn't updated, and I requested a number that was already taken  Oh well, they're all good.
> 
> My only complaint is that it should come with a strap similar to the black/red N1, but as others have posted, this is easily remedied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the integrated strap on this watch really works well. I wonder if this would integrate with the Kosmodron case and if so are these straps available for sale?


----------



## VEV 1138

Latest list:

LE numbers will be recorded here:

If you would prefer to have your WUS user alias on this list, just let me know.

001/150 - Will be chosen by random drawing
002/150 - Dsaat (R2A)
003/150 - putra3007 (R2A)
004/150 - Kutch (R2A)
005/150 - Watchobs (R2A)
006/150 - Lara (R2A)
007/150 - The Growler (R2A)
008/150 - RookiePhil (R2A)
009/150 - TokyoLunch (R2A)
010/150 - thetourist (VW)
011/150 - Hill (R2A)
012/150 - Levine (R2A)
013/150 - Herbert (R2A)
014/150 - Murtonen (R2A)
015/150 - Kelaher (R2A)
016/150 - Willard (R2A)
017/150 - Pesset (R2A)
018/150 - Peake (R2A)
019/150 - Charreire (VW)
020/150 - Widmar (R2A)
021/150 - Wasenius (VW)
022/150 - Digiacomo (R2A)
023/150 - Rossi (R2A)
024/150 - Rytov (R2A)
025/150 - Jashotwe1 (R2A)
026/150 - Prescott (R2A)
027/150 - Melikhova (VW)
028/150 - Rabeneck (VW)
029/150 - Butler (VW)
030/150 - Grigirov (VW)
031/150 - Kalaitzidis (VW)
032/150
033/150 - Cholett (VW)
034/150 - reserved for R2A customer
035/150 - reserved for R2A customer
036/150 - reserved for R2A customer
037/150 - ffritz (R2A)
038/150 - Gasper (R2A)
039/150 - 
040/150 - Wilson (R2A)
041/150 - 
042/150 - Korrozyf (VW)
043/150
044/150 - Raimar Kunze (VW)
045/150
046/150
047/150
048/150
049/150
050/150 -Rekhmire (R2A) 
051/150 -Mosher (r2A) (2nd Edition)
052/150 - Tuerk (R2A)
053/150
054/150
055/150
056/150
057/150 - HM70 (VW)
058/150 - Romers (R2A)
059/150 - Wilfert (VW)
060/150
061/150
062/150
063/150 - Claeyssens (VW)
064/150
065/150 - GOH (R2A)
066/150 - Granger (R2A)
067/150 - Richard (R2A)
068/150
069/150 - Stergios (VW)
070/150
071/150 - Partanen (VW)
072/150
073/150
074/150 - Martensson (VW)
075/150 - Killebrew (R2A)
076/150
077/150 - COPPERSHOT (R2A)
078/150
079/150
080/150
081/150
082/150
083/150
084/150 - Willemsen (VM)
085/150 - Koger (R2A)
086/150
087/150
088/150 - Ng (R2A)
089/150 - 
090/150
091/150 - Reserved (R2A) (2nd edition)
092/150
093/150 - Pepino (R2A)
094/150
095/150 - *Mollari 2261* (R2A) (2nd edition_)
096/150
097/150
098/150 - Fusch (VW)
099/150 - Recinos (R2A)
100/150 - Sorcer (VW)
101/150 - Marcovic (VW)
102/150
103/150 - 103ssv (R2A)
104/150
105/150 - Naidu (R2A)
106/150 - Medford (R2A)
107/150
108/150 - Lichota (R2A)
109/150
110/150 - Barry (R2A)
111/150 - Krementzoff (R2A) (2nd edition)
112/150
113/150 - Russell (R2A)
114/150
115/150
116/150
117/150
118/150
119/150
120/150
121/150
122/150
123/150
124/150
125/150 - Chyn (R2A)
126/150 - TAZ (VW)
127/150
128/150
129/150
130/150
131/150
132/150
133/150
134/150
135/150
136/150
137/150 -Texas Turkey Jr (R2A)
138/150
139/150
140/150
141/150 - Moon (R2A) (2nd edition)
142/150
143/150
144/150
145/150
146/150
147/150
148/150 - 
149/150 - Arend (R2A)
150/150 - Tumey (R2A)


----------



## VEV 1138

sorry i have been out of touch... been traveling a lot lately.

if you have to use two different cards, please don't worry about that. we will deal with those issues when the time comes.

watches are in production now. will give an update when I have one.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## kaal

Hello,

Thank you team! I placed my order via website just now. Requesting Le#105.

Thank you!
Kaal


----------



## Astute-C

Just ordered mine, number 29. I can't believe there haven't been more takers for this beautiful watch. Cyrillic dial, 24hr, GMT, date, what more could you ask for? I guess I'm too late for the WUS rotor but I still think this is going to be an amazing watch.


----------



## tokeisukei

Hi all,
Just joined Watchuseek 10 minutes ago, and already I've bought a watch! hope the wife won't be too mad!
Looking forward to getting this cool watch as Ill be 49 in June, hopefully no. 49 is still available.


----------



## jackP

tokeisukei said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined Watchuseek 10 minutes ago, and already I've bought a watch! hope the wife won't be too mad!
> Looking forward to getting this cool watch as Ill be 49 in June, hopefully no. 49 is still available.


1- welcome
2- If the wife doesn't get mad on this purchase it may be the next, or the next......


----------



## VEV 1138

numbers are now updated... thanks!


----------



## jashotwe1

tokeisukei said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined Watchuseek 10 minutes ago, and already I've bought a watch! hope the wife won't be too mad!
> Looking forward to getting this cool watch as Ill be 49 in June, hopefully no. 49 is still available.


Welcome! Hopefully, she will only say "Baka Nay!".


----------



## tokeisukei

jashotwe1 said:


> Welcome! Hopefully, she will only say "Baka Nay!".





jackP said:


> 1- welcome
> 2- If the wife doesn't get mad on this purchase it may be the next, or the next......


Thank you both for the kind words. She's a great woman but doesn't get watches or my other passion cars." you only need one" she says!

Sent from my SCL22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

The nice thing about watches is that you can get away with a few. Can't do it with a car although I tried. She noticed the new 6 Gran Coup some how was different than the 7 even though I kept the same colors. I tried


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valeritch

Dear Craig

I have asked to fix for me #54 in Feb, post #93, but I am still not in the list. 

Please advise another way to be included to the list or proper person to communicate with (as you are nor replying for PM)

Thanks in advance, 
Valeritch


----------



## Guest

Mollari 2261 said:


> Speaking of straps, since this will be my new daily when it arrives, I ordered a MiLTAT Kevlar strap for it:


I'm waffling on straps / bracelets ... I just bought one of these as well, a matte black "oyster" bracelet by Eichmuller:










But I like the Super Engineer I put on my Seiko, so now I'm thinking about a matte black version for this watch:










It's difficult to shop for a bracelet for a watch you don't have in your hands!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## notwillie

How is production going? Not much recent information from our leader.


----------



## avers

Here's something I discovered in another VE watch.

It seems that 24-hr scale is fixed and 24-hr time can not be set, only cities will be rotated. Is this so?

Comparison to similar VE watch GAZ-14


----------



## Dsaat

avers said:


> Here's something I discovered in another VE watch.
> 
> It seems that 24-hr scale is fixed and 24-hr time can not be set, only cities will be rotated. Is this so?
> 
> Comparison to similar VE watch GAZ-14
> 
> View attachment 1477243


Yup, that's correct!


----------



## avers

avers said:


> Here's something I discovered in another VE watch.
> 
> It seems that 24-hr scale is fixed and 24-hr time can not be set, only cities will be rotated. Is this so?
> 
> Comparison to similar VE watch GAZ-14
> 
> View attachment 1477243


basically it will be like with this watch we dicussed recently

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vost...ion-trophy-how-set-2nd-24hr-time-1015234.html


----------



## Rekhmire

Any more information on the strap that will be supplied with this watch? The black with red stitching ideas look perfect to me.


----------



## Dsaat

Are there any updates in general?
Is anything produced yet? Maybe a picture of the dial or something else that already is made would be really nice.


----------



## Korrozyf

If I'm correct no strap will be delivered with this watch. It's said in the description if I remember properly. (I do, it's the last point of the FAQ on the first page). 

I've recently got information from the shop I've made my pre-order. They say the final product is to be expected delivered around the end of June. 

Envoyé de mon GT-I9300 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

Korrozyf said:


> If I'm correct no strap will be delivered with this watch. It's said in the description if I remember properly. (I do, it's the last point of the FAQ on the first page).
> 
> I've recently got information from the shop I've made my pre-order. They say the final product is to be expected delivered around the end of June.
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9300 en utilisant Tapatalk


If I remember correctly, the watch comes with a black leather strap. In the FAQ it only says that there is no bracelet for the watch right now.


----------



## Korrozyf

I'm afraid it's not the case. The one displayed on the first page is just an example. Check for the answers of this thread owner. I think you will get the answer.
For me that's why some people posted here the kind of strap they will buy to go with this watch. 

Envoyé de mon GT-I9300 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

Korrozyf said:


> I'm afraid it's not the case. The one displayed on the first page is just an example. Check for the answers of this thread owner. I think you will get the answer.
> For me that's why some people posted here the kind of strap they will buy to go with this watch.
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9300 en utilisant Tapatalk


i know for sure it comes with a black leather strap. The reason people are posting straps is because the original idea was that we would design the strap too. But the plans changed and Craig told us we would get an all black leather strap with the watch. And therefor we also get an extra gift (flask) to make up for the fact we can't choose or design a strap.

Sooner er or later Craig will notice these post and will reply.

btw: I'm looking for an after market strap too because I think a strap with red stitching would really suite this watch


----------



## Guest

Dsaat said:


> If I remember correctly, the watch comes with a black leather strap. In the FAQ it only says that there is no bracelet for the watch right now.


Quite right. It says so right on the product page. I don't know why this is even up for debate.



R2A site said:


> Strap Material | Genuine leather embossed.


----------



## Astute-C

Has anyone else heard from their supplier in terms of when the watch will be shipped? I for one have not.


----------



## Korrozyf

My bad then about the strap.  

Envoyé de mon GT-I9300 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

As most of you probably know, the leader of this project who did all of the footwork owns a very nice site:
Russian Watches: Vostok-Europe, Aviator, Strela, Sturmanskie, Poljot

I assume that Craig (Russia2all) could eventually let us know what OEM straps and bracelets are available for the Kosmodrom once the project is complete. I personally would like to try some of the available red stitched Vostek straps if they will fit (Can't tell if our watch is 22mm).

So Craig, it would be fun and profitable for you to share what straps your company can provide to us at some point.

And thanks for getting this project off the ground


----------



## ramonv

Still waiting for a feedback to sort out this

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1029165

Dear russia2all team, please contact me asap,

Thanks


----------



## ramonv

Already got in touch with Craig. He assured me to sort it out. Hope to get it solved shortly,


----------



## Guest

What does that thread/watch have to do with this one? It isn't even the same watchmaker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

While we wait, can someone from VE or R2A please confirm the correct lug width: is it 22mm or 23mm?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

Any news yet? The estimate for the delivery dat was late May - early June. 
Is there any information at this point?


----------



## the.growler

Hang in there, folks. If there is one thing that we all have learned collecting Russian watches, it is that nothing is ever as simple or easy as it seems at first glance. "Patience wins the day" as the wise man sayeth.


----------



## VEV 1138

jackP said:


> As most of you probably know, the leader of this project who did all of the footwork owns a very nice site:
> Russian Watches: Vostok-Europe, Aviator, Strela, Sturmanskie, Poljot
> 
> I assume that Craig (Russia2all) could eventually let us know what OEM straps and bracelets are available for the Kosmodrom once the project is complete. I personally would like to try some of the available red stitched Vostek straps if they will fit (Can't tell if our watch is 22mm).
> 
> So Craig, it would be fun and profitable for you to share what straps your company can provide to us at some point.
> 
> And thanks for getting this project off the ground


Hello!

First of all, I want to assure everyone that the watches are being manufactured now and will start shipping in June. And, yes, we can look at what strap options we may have or can get for the watch.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

and apologies for not being more on top of the thread lately.

we are showing our watches at the JCK show in Vegas next week and between that and Basel I have been going crazy!

as soon as I can get real pictures of the watch with the strap it comes on I will post it.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## putra3007

Thanks for the update Craig. Cant wait to see the pictures.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekhmire

Any more news? I may be away when the watches are despatched. MUST be a black leather with red stitching strap, surley?


----------



## Korrozyf

No news in 3 weeks, the watches are supposed to ship in June according to the last message. No info about the strap either. 
Does anybody care about this watch ?


----------



## notwillie

Is our leader still in Vegas?


----------



## jackP

Korrozyf said:


> No news in 3 weeks, the watches are supposed to ship in June according to the last message. No info about the strap either.
> Does anybody care about this watch ?


I care. Part of the fun for watches and cars is the long wait. It hurts so good


----------



## sorcer

I think that in the light of the fact that nobody has paid anything towards the watch the delay is sort of fine. Personally, I doubt the project will be ready in June.


----------



## jackP

sorcer said:


> I think that in the light of the fact that nobody has paid anything towards the watch the delay is sort of fine. Personally, I doubt the project will be ready in June.


Everyone on the list has already paid for the watch. This was a pre-order


----------



## Korrozyf

Last information I got by email from the online shop I preordered from is : the watches will be sent around the end of june to the customers.
I'll try to get an update.


----------



## Astute-C

I think those of us ordering from Europe haven't paid anything so in that sense I don't mind so much. However an update would be appreciated especially if people will be away from their home over the summer as one member mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## sorcer

jackP said:


> Everyone on the list has already paid for the watch. This was a pre-order


Highly doubt it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

I have paid the full amount!

So your statement isn't true either (that nobody has paid).

However I have faith in this project and am not worried at all.


----------



## sorcer

Sorry, it is my fault. I meant those people who pre-ordered the watch from I. Maier did not pay anything.

OK, now you are allowed to demand more news 



Dsaat said:


> I have paid the full amount!
> 
> So your statement isn't true either (that nobody has paid).
> 
> However I have faith in this project and am not worried at all.


----------



## Dsaat

sorcer said:


> Sorry, it is my fault. I meant those people who pre-ordered the watch from I. Maier did not pay anything.
> 
> OK, now you are allowed to demand more news


Haha


----------



## Korrozyf

Got an update this morning (I pre-ordered from Maier too). Apparently the manufacturer of these watches informed them (Maier) that they won't be able to deliver them before the middle of July. If I recall correctly, they told me that after being delivered they will need a two weeks time to check the watches and prepare everything before delivering to the customers.

They are hopping, as we all do here I think  there will be no further delay but they can't have any influence on it.


----------



## tokeisukei

Just wondering but has anybody cancelled they're watch? 

Sent from my SCL22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

I'm not sure what disappoints me more, the delayed delivery or the fact that 70 of us have put deposits down (or paid in full) and there has been progressively less follow up


----------



## the.growler

Given everything else that is going on in that part of the world, I don't think we have much to complain about if our watches are a little late.


----------



## watchobs

tokeisukei said:


> Just wondering but has anybody cancelled they're watch?
> 
> Sent from my SCL22 using Tapatalk


Nope! Just have to remind myself that as often goes the way of custom or LE made timepieces and boutique brands that timelines for delivery will (generally) be in a state of flux! And more often than not the communication of delays from owners/vendors is also variable and expected! Patience when signing up for any of the above should be an inherent expectation once you've committed your finances! If it's doubting the look and or size of this custom piece than I would still say nope! If it's doubt about this particular vendor than I would also say nope! I can attest to R2A's consistency of delivering on my expectations of quality & their above and beyond after purchase CS! So no sleep loss or needless aggravation added to my plate of woes! If this is what you were eluding too in your kinda non-specific question of why one might cancel a custom ordered timepiece? I will ride this Russian timepiece odyssey till it's in plain sight!


----------



## DanielW

jackP said:


> I'm not sure what disappoints me more, the delayed delivery or the fact that 70 of us have put deposits down (or paid in full) and there has been progressively less follow up


Have patience my padawan. Its the same joy as on waiting for a new car or a house. Its a pity that gregg doesnt update us on the delays, but's its the way it is. Idea to allready order a strap u like to calm down the hunger?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## notwillie

I can understand a small or moderate delay in delivery of the watches. The lack of information from our leader is just poor business practice. I would not buy a second car, watch, or strap from a dealer who does not keep his customers informed.


----------



## ffritz

DanielW said:


> Idea to allready order a strap u like to calm down the hunger?


Pff.. Done that moths ago already..

Can you see what's missing in this picture? ;-)









But I don't mind waiting. At least this one will be here way ahead of the HMT 40mm I ordered at the same time..


----------



## jackP

DanielW said:


> Have patience my padawan. Its the same joy as on waiting for a new car or a house. Its a pity that gregg doesnt update us on the delays, but's its the way it is. Idea to allready order a strap u like to calm down the hunger?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


So do we know this is a 22mm?


----------



## DanielW

Yeah as it should in basis be same as the limousine dualtime, but it might be a risk with confirmation from Gregg


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz

jackP said:


> So do we know this is a 22mm?


We do. It's the same case.


----------



## VEV 1138

Just an update... as is usually the case in things like this, the final product is taking longer to actually get produced than was planned. I spoke to Igor the other day and we are looking at July (which seems pretty obvious now) and I am hoping early July. I will be sending out an email to all buyers soon.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## migitcheetah

Thanks Craig, I can't wait to get this piece. There has been a gap in my case for far to long now.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## notwillie

Are we still on course for July 2014 delivery?


----------



## sorcer

notwillie said:


> Are we still on course for July 2014 delivery?


I think August looks more realistic.


----------



## Dsaat

sorcer said:


> I think August looks more realistic.


 2 weeks ago Craig told us July why would August be more realistic all of a sudden without any update from Craig?


----------



## sorcer

Dsaat said:


> 2 weeks ago Craig told us July why would August be more realistic all of a sudden without any update from Craig?


This is not an official info from VE, this is just my assumption.


----------



## Machine Head

Dsaat said:


> 2 weeks ago Craig told us July why would August be more realistic all of a sudden without any update from Craig?


I struggle to remember any person in charge of a small watch project getting the schedule right.... be surprised when it happens, not shocked at the inevitable delays!


----------



## VEV 1138

Machine Head said:


> I struggle to remember any person in charge of a small watch project getting the schedule right.... be surprised when it happens, not shocked at the inevitable delays!


The watches are being assembled now... we are only a few days away now from them coming to us and Irina and then offer to buyers.... yeah!


----------



## watchobs

VEV 1138 said:


> The watches are being assembled now... we are only a few days away now from them coming to us and Irina and then offer to buyers.... yeah!


----------



## WFH

So... Anybody else got a mail from Irina ? b-)


----------



## VEV 1138

Irina doesn't have them yet either... won't be too much longer.


----------



## Dsaat

VEV 1138 said:


> Irina doesn't have them yet either... won't be too much longer.


We want pictures... We want pictures!!:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## sorcer

I got an email from Irina yesterday saying the following:



> The Kosmodrom watches are being assembled from today.
> We hope to receive them by the end of the month and ship them to all customers who has paid their watches in time.


----------



## Machine Head

sorcer said:


> I got an email from Irina yesterday saying the following:


I have not received such an e mail! Anyone else?


----------



## DanielW

Me neither


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## stergios

I got the email as well, last week. Payed and now the waiting game begins,.. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePhil

stergios said:


> I got the email as well, last week. Payed and now the waiting game begins,.. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't received an email. My serial number is no. 8. In what order are they emailing people?

I'm super excited to receive this watch!!


----------



## stergios

The email I got was from the european distributor. Where did you order it from?


----------



## RookiePhil

stergios said:


> The email I got was from the european distributor. Where did you order it from?


Hi *stergios*, I ordered it from Russia2all.com.


----------



## stergios

I ordered from P. Maeyr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePhil

stergios said:


> I ordered from P. Maeyr
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks *stergios*. That's interesting. I wonder if anyone who ordered from Russia2all.com (link from first post on this thread) has received an email yet?

Craig (VEV 1138), is everyone supposed to have an email by now to pay the balance?


----------



## putra3007

I ordered from Craig but no email thus far.


----------



## RookiePhil

putra3007 said:


> I ordered from Craig but no email thus far.


Okay, that's good to know, thanks *putra3007*. Was worried but looks like Craig hasn't emailed people yet.


----------



## sorcer

Finally paid for my Kosmodrom to Irina Maier today.


----------



## VEV 1138

To clarify... we have NOT sent out any emails. And, I have bad news... there was a problem with the dials. It has NOTHING to do with the quality of the watch. There was just something put in the wrong place and new dials had to be manufactured. They are doing this as fast as they can so assembly can be completed.

thanks,
Craig


----------



## the.growler

@VEV 1138: Craig, thanks for the update. Even if it is not the news we were hoping for, we appreciate being kept in the loop.


----------



## WFH

Thanks for the news. I hope we can see at least a prototype soon (even with the "wrong" dial ).


----------



## Dsaat

WFH said:


> Thanks for the news. I hope we can see at least a prototype soon (even with the "wrong" dial ).


I would love to see any picture. A dial, part of a dial, watch case, case back, wus rotor...  anything would be cool.
in the mean time I'm patiently waiting for the watch


----------



## Dsaat

VEV 1138 said:


> To clarify... we have NOT sent out any emails. And, I have bad news... there was a problem with the dials. It has NOTHING to do with the quality of the watch. There was just something put in the wrong place and new dials had to be manufactured. They are doing this as fast as they can so assembly can be completed.
> 
> thanks,
> Craig


Craig, thanks for the update. It's good that they take action because something was wrong. I'd rather have this kind of delay then a watch with faults. Besides, waiting is half the fun


----------



## Guest

While we continue to wait for our watches, how about looking at this collection of candidate replacement straps (and voting for one or more of them)?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/black-red-22mm-strap-space-themed-watch-1062227.html


----------



## DanielW

Number 4!

I btw had contact with Irina and paid for the watch right away!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

When is the drawing for the 001/150? Who will get the first watch?


----------



## VEV 1138

First real pics... here you go!



















only a few days more before we start getting them in!


----------



## Rekhmire

Excellent. I paid the deposit, but haven't had any more contact about the order from Russia 2 All since! Should I have had another e mail by now? Don't want anything going wrong with my order. #50


----------



## watchobs

VEV 1138 said:


> First real pics... here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a few days more before we start getting them in!


JMHO but that looks better than I thought it would look and my expectations were already pretty high! Now my anticipation is ramped up to see this in hand that much more! Very nice job Craig and here's a little 







 to show my appreciation! Now lets get these Russian WUS LE's Q/C'd and shipped ;-)!


----------



## putra3007

Looks really great in "person". Cant wait to have it on my wrist.


----------



## Dsaat

Wooohooo! That looks awesome!


----------



## DanielW

Looks good Craig! Love the patern on the hour/minute ring.


----------



## migitcheetah

VEV 1138 said:


> First real pics... here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a few days more before we start getting them in!


Yes yes yes!!! 
I cannot wait. Is there still more available? 
I may be interested in a second as a gift.


----------



## oceanpriest

is the watch still available for order? i haven't put my name on pre-order list


----------



## VEV 1138

oceanpriest said:


> is the watch still available for order? i haven't put my name on pre-order list


Yes, but the number available with the WUS rotor is dwindling fast...


----------



## drbobguy

Looks real good! Better than the renders.


----------



## bapackerfan

Gorgeous watch and really cool design! Is it original or a homage? I'm assuming those are Russian city names around the dial from the different time zones?

Bravo!!!!!


----------



## DanielW

bapackerfan said:


> Gorgeous watch and really cool design! Is it original or a homage? I'm assuming those are Russian city names around the dial from the different time zones?
> 
> Bravo!!!!!


Vostok doesnt make homages to my knowledge. Your question on timezones; those are names of launchsites or spacecenters all over the world, for the names look at page 1 or 2


----------



## Machine Head

That looks better then imagined

Fantastic


----------



## VEV 1138

VE Kosmodrom - Special Edition Watch for Watchuseek Forum - YouTube

Video of 360 degree of watch at link above...


----------



## jackP

Exceeds expectations. Are we going to see these soon? Who get's 1/150? This was worth the wait. And I love your choice of strap!


----------



## armorius

Dear Komrads,

I cracked for this watch! My order run for Russian2all there are a few minutes !!!

Je ne vous félicite pas !!!o|:rodekaartb-)


----------



## WFH

VEV 1138 said:


> VE Kosmodrom - Special Edition Watch for Watchuseek Forum - YouTube
> 
> Video of 360 degree of watch at link above...


Niiiiice !!!

It looks even better in movement than in pictures. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Dsaat

Awesome video. The second hand is running pretty fast. I assume this is not a problem with the movement but something with the speed of the video. 

The watch looks really good! We did well on this one


----------



## Dsaat

Can't stop watching the video. The dial and hands turned out really cool. I love all the details, like the wus logo, the blue screws on the movement, the black date with red numbers. Definitely worth the wait. The best thing is... I payed for this watch right away when the ordering started. And by now it feels like a free watch 

edit **: oh and I had to share the video in the public forum. If the watches are not sold out yet, they should be soon. Who can resist such a watch..


----------



## VEV 1138

Just the way the video was done to speed up the turning... not a defect.


----------



## putra3007

Its a beauty and i believe the "unsold" units will be snapped up pretty soon. Cant wait to get it on my wrist. Waiting for Craig's email to pay the balance.


----------



## oceanpriest

oceanpriest said:


> is the watch still available for order? i haven't put my name on pre-order list





VEV 1138 said:


> Yes, but the number available with the WUS rotor is dwindling fast...


Cool! I have just placed my order on russia2all website.


----------



## armorius

Any news for newbies suscribers ????:-d


----------



## VEV 1138

And the winner of the #1 piece is......

ffritz 

selected by random number generator drawing... moves from number 37 to number 1!


----------



## VEV 1138

and here are the current numbers:

Any number with a name beside it has been chosen:

001/150 - ffritz (R2A)
002/150 - Dsaat (R2A)
003/150 - putra3007 (R2A)
004/150 - Kutch (R2A)
005/150 - Watchobs (R2A)
006/150 - Lara (R2A)
007/150 - The Growler (R2A)
008/150 - RookiePhil (R2A)
009/150 - TokyoLunch (R2A)
010/150 - thetourist (VW)
011/150 - Hill (R2A)
012/150 - Levine (R2A)
013/150 - Herbert (R2A)
014/150 - Murtonen (R2A)
015/150 - Kelaher (R2A)
016/150 - Willard (R2A)
017/150 - Pesset (R2A)
018/150 - Peake (R2A)
019/150 - Sharreire (VW)
020/150 - Widmar (R2A)
021/150 - Wasenius (VW)
022/150 - Digiacomo (R2A)
023/150 - Rossi (R2A)
024/150 - Rytov (R2A)
025/150 - Jashotwe1 (R2A)
026/150 - Prescott (R2A)
027/150 - Melikhova (VW)
028/150 - Rabeneck (VW)
029/150 - Butler (VW)
030/150 - Grigirov (VW)
031/150 - Kalaitzidis - (VW)
032/150 - Wagner (R2A)
033/150 - Cholett (VW)
034/150 - Reserved
035/150 - Reserved
036/150 - *Available*
037/150 - *Available*
038/150 - Gasper (R2A)
039/150 - Reserved (VW)
040/150 - Wilson (R2A)
041/150 - Reserved (VW)
042/150 - Korrozyf (VW)
043/150 - Reserved (VW)
044/150 - Raimar Kunze (VW)
045/150 - Reserved
046/150 - Reserved
047/150 - Reserved
048/150 - Reserved
049/150 - Reserved
050/150 - Rekhmire (R2A)
051/150 - Mosher (R2A) 2nd Edition
052/150 - Twerk (R2A)
053/150 - Reserved
054/150 - Reserved
055/150 - Reserved
056/150 - Reserved
057/150 - HM70 (VW)
058/150 - Romers (R2A)
059/150 - Wilfert (VW)
060/150 - Dauria (R2A)
061/150 - *Available*
062/150 - *Available*
063/150 - Claeyssens (VW)
064/150 - *Available*
065/150 - Goh (R2A)
066/150 - Granger (R2A)
067/150 - Seltzer (R2A)
068/150 - Saveant (R2A)
069/150 - Stergios (VW)
070/150 - *Available*
071/150 - Partanen (VW)
072/150 - *Available*
073/150 - *Available*
074/150 - Martensson (VW)
075/150 - Killebrew (R2A)
076/150 - *Available*
077/150 - COPPERSHOT (R2A)
078/150 - *Available*
079/150 - *Available*
080/150 - *Available*
081/150 - *Available*
082/150 - *Available*
083/150 - *Available*
084/150 - Willemsen (VW)
085/150 - Koger (R2A)
086/150 - *Available*
087/150 - *Available*
088/150 - Ng (R2A)
089/150 - *Available*
090/150 - *Available*
091/150 - Reserved (R2A) 2nd Edition
092/150 - *Available*
093/150 - Pepino (R2A)
094/150 - *Available*
095/150 - Molari2261 (R2A) 2nd Edition
096/150 - *Available*
097/150 - *Available*
098/150 - Fusch (VW)
099/150 - Recinos (R2A)
100/150 - Sorcer (VW)
101/150 - Marcovic (VW)
102/150 - *Available*
103/150 - 103ssv (R2A)
104/150 - *Available*
105/150 - Naidu (R2A)
106/150 - Medford (R2A)
107/150 - *Available*
108/150 - Lichota (R2A)
109/150 - *Available*
110/150 - Barry (R2A)
111/150 - Krementzoff (R2A) 2nd Edition
112/150 - *Available*
113/150 - Russell (R2A)
114/150 - *Available*
115/150 - *Available*
116/150 - *Available*
117/150 - *Available*
118/150 - *Available*
119/150 - *Available*
120/150 - *Available*
121/150 - *Available*
122/150 - *Available*
123/150 - Scholes (R2A)
124/150 - *Available*
125/150 - Chyn (R2A)
126/150 - TAZ (VW)
127/150 - *Available*
128/150 - *Available*
129/150 - *Available*
130/150 - *Available*
131/150 - *Available*
132/150 - *Available*
133/150 - *Available*
134/150 - *Available*
135/150 - *Available*
136/150 - *Available*
137/150 - Texus Turkey Jr (R2A)
138/150 - *Available*
139/150 - *Available*
140/150 - *Available*
141/150 - Moon (R2A) 2nd Edition
142/150 - *Available*
143/150 - *Available*
144/150 - *Available*
145/150 - *Available*
146/150 - *Available*
147/150 - *Available*
148/150 - *Available*
149/150 - Arend (R2A)
150/150 - Tumey (R2A)


----------



## armorius

number 67 was my first choice but already booked.... 

68 is Mine !!! SECOND FRENCH REVOLUTION !!! 

TY !!!!


----------



## the.growler

VEV 1138 said:


> And the winner of the #1 piece is......
> 
> ffritz
> 
> selected by random number generator drawing... moves from number 37 to number 1!


Congratulations ffritz! I'm jealous - but happy for you. Wear it in good health!


----------



## the.growler

Just got Craig's newsletter requesting last call on orders for this watch from the public, which says "*The watches are scheduled to ship the second week of August and will start going out to customers before the 22nd.*"

Inch by inch, step by step . . . :-!


----------



## notwillie

My email has changed since I gave my deposit . I have not received am email(obvious reason). How do you resolve this issue. I PM Craig, but no answer.


----------



## VEV 1138

notwillie said:


> My email has changed since I gave my deposit . I have not received am email(obvious reason). How do you resolve this issue. I PM Craig, but no answer.


Sorry... I got your PM. No worries. I have the new email address. thanks for sending!

we will be sending an email out to all who paid deposits a couple days before the watches actually get here.


----------



## ffritz

VEV 1138 said:


> And the winner of the #1 piece is......
> 
> ffritz
> 
> selected by random number generator drawing... moves from number 37 to number 1!


WOW! Oh my god, that's super cool, what a surprise! Thank you very much for the notification and for assigning No. 001 at random! This will make the Kosmodrom even more special for me. It's my first WUS project watch and now it's even No. 001.. I'm super happy. Can't wait to hold it in my hands!


----------



## sorcer

I wonder why Irina Maier removed Kosmodrom watch from the website.


----------



## Rekhmire

VEV 1138 said:


> Sorry... I got your PM. No worries. I have the new email address. thanks for sending!
> 
> we will be sending an email out to all who paid deposits a couple days before the watches actually get here.


I e mailed R2A in reply to my deposit e mail the other day too Craig. I was getting a little worried when I got no reply.
Will watch out for your e mail


----------



## DanielW

Yay I have received confirmation the watches are in at irina maier!


----------



## sorcer

Got an email from Irina saying that they received the watches and will post them on Monday.


----------



## Rekhmire

sorcer said:


> Got an email from Irina saying that they received the watches and will post them on Monday.


I still haven't heard anything in response to my e mail to R2A or post on here about my order. If they are to go out on Monday surely I should have heard from someone by now? My reservation is #50 for my 50th birthday, so I don't want anything to go wrong with my order. Please can someone get in touch with me to confirm all is in order and.. to take my final payment as I only paid the deposit.

Thanks,

CHRIS


----------



## Astute-C

Now that the Kosmodrom is imminent, does anyone know if there are any more project watches planned with VE or any other manufacturers?


----------



## putra3007

Rekhmire said:


> I still haven't heard anything in response to my e mail to R2A or post on here about my order. If they are to go out on Monday surely I should have heard from someone by now? My reservation is #50 for my 50th birthday, so I don't want anything to go wrong with my order. Please can someone get in touch with me to confirm all is in order and.. to take my final payment as I only paid the deposit.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CHRIS


Chris, not to be too worried. Am sure Craig will be in touch. I too have not receive the email to pay the balance.


----------



## 103ssv

I was one of the early adaptors and payed the whole amount in full, still nothing from R2A.
Also wondering how R2A is going to ship, because the watches are made in the EU and I am in the EU.

103


----------



## Dsaat

103ssv said:


> I was one of the early adaptors and payed the whole amount in full, still nothing from R2A.
> Also wondering how R2A is going to ship, because the watches are made in the EU and I am in the EU.
> 
> 103


Exactly the same counts for me. Early adaptor, payed the whole amount in once and after that I contacted Craig about being in the EU and the watches being made in the EU and that I didn't want to pay extra on custom duties.

Then he arranged the irina option for the people in Europe, but for the people who already ordered at RU2all it wasn't possible to change the order to Irina. So I'm curious what's going to happen now. Because I'm not too happy if I have to pay an extra 21% on custom duties. And all because of supporting the project as soon as possible.

I'm sure he will deal with this appropriately.


----------



## sorcer

I guess those ordered from R2A and are in EU may have to cancel the order and re-order from Irina.


----------



## Dsaat

sorcer said:


> I guess those ordered from R2A and are in EU may have to cancel the order and re-order from Irina.


That wasn't allowed. Or I would have done back then already. But I'm not too worried.


----------



## armorius

103ssv said:


> I was one of the early adaptors and payed the whole amount in full, still nothing from R2A.
> Also wondering how R2A is going to ship, because the watches are made in the EU and I am in the EU.
> 
> 103


Same request for me... am in Europe, France, also i ordered at R2A because Kosmowatch not present at Irina Maier Shop !!!!


----------



## DanielW

Aaaaaand shipping confirmation is in! Nice job Irina.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## WFH

DanielW said:


> Aaaaaand shipping confirmation is in! Nice job


Same here !!


----------



## Guest

WFH said:


> Same here !!


It worries me that some of you have a watch on the way, while the rest of us have heard nothing at all. No e-mail, nothing.

How about a status update for the rest of us?


----------



## 103ssv

Regarding the lack of communication from R2A I doubt if I ever buy from them again, this doesn't work......

103


----------



## Dsaat

DanielW said:


> Aaaaaand shipping confirmation is in! Nice job Irina.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Daniel, be sure to post a picture when it has arrived. From Germany to holland should be 1 or 2 days!

I have to wait the watch to get to the USA first and then back to Europe, holland. I think this might take at least 2 weeks


----------



## DanielW

Dont want to rub in more salt into the wounds, but will do. Im now on the hunt for a strap, the robby strap suggested is great but to expensive. As im also eyeing on a 1963 pilot chrono maybe a light leather nato and a nylon nato with pvd gear


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

DanielW said:


> Dont want to rub in more salt into the wounds, but will do. Im now on the hunt for a strap, the robby strap suggested is great but to expensive. As im also eyeing on a 1963 pilot chrono maybe a light leather nato and a nylon nato with pvd gear
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


I like this strap:










However it's not for everyone I think..


----------



## sorcer

I also got a shipping confirmation from Irina.


----------



## Rekhmire

Still no contact from R2A to me...
My credit card changed from my deposit, so the same number can't be used again. I wish someone would just contact me to put my mind at ease.


----------



## RookiePhil

I also have not received an email to pay the balance. Craig, any info to share?


----------



## PaulDauria

Just got a shipping confirmation from UPS for "A Telling Time" and this is the only watch i ordered. Can it Be True???


----------



## putra3007

Got a text message from my credit card company that the balance had been debited by R2A followed by an automated email providing the shipment tracking. So the balance payment will be made auto using the earlier card details when booking was made.


----------



## VEV 1138

Mollari 2261 said:


> It worries me that some of you have a watch on the way, while the rest of us have heard nothing at all. No e-mail, nothing.
> 
> How about a status update for the rest of us?


All of the watches arrived today... but we couldn't ship them all in one day. We will be getting them out to everyone as quickly as we possibly can. I don't know if Irina has gotten her units yet, but if not she will have them right away i am sure.


----------



## VEV 1138

103ssv said:


> Regarding the lack of communication from R2A I doubt if I ever buy from them again, this doesn't work......
> 
> 103


We have posted continual updates here on the forum. We sent out an email a few days back with a shipping window and that the watches were on the way to us. We are contacting each customer about the watches having arrived that we could get out today.

I am unsure where the failure is here. These programs take a while... I'm sorry you are unhappy with our service.


----------



## VEV 1138

Okay... I am sorry that some of you were confused or unhappy with the final updates on the watches. We had sent out an email to all customers about 8 days ago alerting that the watches were on the way and giving a shipping window. I thought I posted that here as well, but I may not have (though I think another member did, which I noticed at the time). I assumed that would cover the open questions. I was traveling most of last week and didn't get a chance to check the forum.

For those of you in the EU who ordered before Irina was on board, we are shipping them to do our best to reduce any fees. If you do have fees, we will work with you to make sure everything works out. You can just contact me directly.

We want everyone to be happy... apologies for any failures of communication. Please understand this is a BIG project with a lot of moving parts. It took me two full days to just work out the final spreadsheet with the correct numbers with Vostok-Europe and Irina. All of the watches are in now and we are shipping as fast as we can. 10 pieces went out today. We are a small operation and it will take a few days to get them all out.

again, apologies for any confusion or missed communications.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

Rekhmire said:


> Still no contact from R2A to me...
> My credit card changed from my deposit, so the same number can't be used again. I wish someone would just contact me to put my mind at ease.


If we haven't reached out to you yet, we will be in the next couple days.


----------



## VEV 1138

PaulDauria said:


> Just got a shipping confirmation from UPS for "A Telling Time" and this is the only watch i ordered. Can it Be True???


at least 10 pieces shipped today...


----------



## VEV 1138

RookiePhil said:


> I also have not received an email to pay the balance. Craig, any info to share?


same as mentioned before... watches are here. If you haven't heard from us yet, you will soon.

for the cards, we will just attempt to run the cards on file unless there has been specific information sent to us. If there is a decline, we will contact you.

Please, everyone, please don't worry. If you ordered the watch, you will get it... if you need to pay the second half, we will make sure all is taken care of. If you are in the EU and you end up with some additional fees, we will make it up to you either with a deal on something else or something.

We want EVERYONE to be happy with this. Irina did NOT order any additional pieces, so if you didn't pre-order and you still want one, we are the only option now.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

Rekhmire said:


> I still haven't heard anything in response to my e mail to R2A or post on here about my order. If they are to go out on Monday surely I should have heard from someone by now? My reservation is #50 for my 50th birthday, so I don't want anything to go wrong with my order. Please can someone get in touch with me to confirm all is in order and.. to take my final payment as I only paid the deposit.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CHRIS


Please see other posts I just made... thanks!

Craig


----------



## trambagieris

I just got mine.Looks great!


----------



## jackP

trambagieris said:


> I just got mine.Looks great!


Pictures???


----------



## VEV 1138

Here are a couple of pics I took last night:


----------



## DanielW

Great to see some ppl got their watches allready! Mine was shipped monday, but Deutsche Post is again notoriously slow, nothing Irina Maier can do about. Guys, if you live in Europe I can certainly recommend Irina for ordering a modern russian watch. It depends on how good the watch really is compared to my other watches, but I feel a little russian fever comming up!

Edit; not that all the credit goes to Irina; Craig, good job on the design with Vostok, I wouldnt want to run a project the size of this. The slow response can be a bit dissappointing, but I hope you have more bussines to do than just look at your e-mail and WUS.


----------



## VEV 1138

DanielW said:


> Great to see some ppl got their watches allready! Mine was shipped monday, but Deutsche Post is again notoriously slow, nothing Irina Maier can do about. Guys, if you live in Europe I can certainly recommend Irina for ordering a modern russian watch. It depends on how good the watch really is compared to my other watches, but I feel a little russian fever comming up!
> 
> Edit; not that all the credit goes to Irina; Craig, good job on the design with Vostok, I wouldnt want to run a project the size of this. The slow response can be a bit dissappointing, but I hope you have more bussines to do than just look at your e-mail and WUS.


Thanks! These projects are ALWAYS overwhelming and slower than anyone would like. I also get weary of posting "no new information" posts... I honestly thought the emails I had sent out would have everyone up to date about the most recent activity. (and I should have been coming back to check here more often). Regardless, the watches have started shipping and everyone will have theirs soon.


----------



## Guest

VEV 1138 said:


> Thanks! These projects are ALWAYS overwhelming and slower than anyone would like. I also get weary of posting "no new information" posts... I honestly thought the emails I had sent out would have everyone up to date about the most recent activity. (and I should have been coming back to check here more often). Regardless, the watches have started shipping and everyone will have theirs soon.


Unfortunately I've received no such e-mail. Hence the nervousness on my part.

#095, ordered (deposit paid) via the R2A site, and neither my e-mail nor my payment method have changed since then.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

VEV 1138 said:


> Thanks! These projects are ALWAYS overwhelming and slower than anyone would like. I also get weary of posting "no new information" posts... I honestly thought the emails I had sent out would have everyone up to date about the most recent activity. (and I should have been coming back to check here more often). Regardless, the watches have started shipping and everyone will have theirs soon.


Craig, I think you did a pretty good job!
I am also happy with your solution for the European customers who ordered from Russia2all.

Can't wait to see the watch in real!


----------



## RookiePhil

VEV 1138 said:


> same as mentioned before... watches are here. If you haven't heard from us yet, you will soon.
> 
> for the cards, we will just attempt to run the cards on file unless there has been specific information sent to us. If there is a decline, we will contact you.
> 
> Please, everyone, please don't worry. If you ordered the watch, you will get it... if you need to pay the second half, we will make sure all is taken care of. If you are in the EU and you end up with some additional fees, we will make it up to you either with a deal on something else or something.
> 
> We want EVERYONE to be happy with this. Irina did NOT order any additional pieces, so if you didn't pre-order and you still want one, we are the only option now.
> 
> thanks!
> Craig


Thanks Craig for putting our minds at ease. Much appreciated. And also, huge thanks for organizing this immense undertaking. I can't wait to receive the watch!!


----------



## VEV 1138

Mollari 2261 said:


> Unfortunately I've received no such e-mail. Hence the nervousness on my part.
> 
> #095, ordered (deposit paid) via the R2A site, and neither my e-mail nor my payment method have changed since then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


not sure why you wouldn't have gotten the email... sorry about that. it went out to all customers, so maybe it hit your spam.


----------



## allonon

I haven't received any email either. Am waiting patiently for a surprise box


----------



## sorcer

Mine has landed in Heathrow this morning, should receive it soon.


----------



## Guest

VEV 1138 said:


> not sure why you wouldn't have gotten the email... sorry about that. it went out to all customers, so maybe it hit your spam.


Checked before I posted - not in my spam folder either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VEV 1138

Mollari 2261 said:


> Checked before I posted - not in my spam folder either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be that your email is not in our list... anyway, we did send out more than one email. Would assume several people here got it. Regardless, there are several updates now here on the forum. We are doing our best to respond to everyone, but please understand that our focus now is on actually shipping out the watches rather than email communication. Rest assured, everyone who ordered will be getting their watch.

thanks,
Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

Even though a number of the watches have already shipped and many of you would have gotten notifications, I am going to go ahead and send out an email to those who ordered specifically tomorrow morning. I have asked Sue to send me all the emails. The other emails I am talking about went to everyone in our email list through constant contact, so I assumed all those who ordered would be in there. But sometimes people opt out or those programs dont hit every inbox. So I will send an email with an update direct from my personal account tomorrow (if I can send to that many addresses from regular email).

I don't want anyone worried or not getting the info they need.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## Dsaat

I have recieved tracking info from R2all  
Excited!


----------



## DanielW

*dingdong* hi mister postman!














































All in all thrilled to have the watch in; size wise and height are good for me. Love the sunbursty dial . The strap is not that much of a strap, but that gets sorted later!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

VEV 1138 said:


> Even though a number of the watches have already shipped and many of you would have gotten notifications, I am going to go ahead and send out an email to those who ordered specifically tomorrow morning. I have asked Sue to send me all the emails. The other emails I am talking about went to everyone in our email list through constant contact, so I assumed all those who ordered would be in there. But sometimes people opt out or those programs dont hit every inbox. So I will send an email with an update direct from my personal account tomorrow (if I can send to that many addresses from regular email).
> 
> I don't want anyone worried or not getting the info they need.
> 
> thanks!
> Craig


Craig,
As one of the individuals who has not had correspondence (I ordered day one and paid in full by Paypal) how should we contact you if we do not receive an email today?


----------



## 103ssv

Dsaat said:


> I have recieved tracking info from R2all
> Excited!


Me too.
Now the waiting begins, let's hope customs is kind to me this time.

103


----------



## migitcheetah

I got my email!!!


----------



## sorcer

Here is mine!


----------



## Guest

So, lots of you have your watches, or shipping info verifying your watches are on the way to you, or an email to that effect.

Meanwhile, all I have is this. In light of others' successes, this does not inspire confidence.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VEV 1138

jackP said:


> Craig,
> As one of the individuals who has not had correspondence (I ordered day one and paid in full by Paypal) how should we contact you if we do not receive an email today?


just email [email protected] or [email protected]. Sue is handling the logistics on this and will respond to you tomorrow. We sent out an email to all pre-order customers today, so unsure why you didn't get it. I sent that out myself this morning.


----------



## VEV 1138

Mollari 2261 said:


> So, lots of you have your watches, or shipping info verifying your watches are on the way to you, or an email to that effect.
> 
> Meanwhile, all I have is this. In light of others' successes, this does not inspire confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The website has to be manually updated with this information. Again, I would like to mention that our main focus is on actually shipping the watches and not on email communication or updating all accounts on the website. I actually am traveling on business right now and took over all emails and other communication from my hotel room to make sure everyone here was not worried. Sue and Kristine are working as fast as they can back at the office to get these out. Did you get the email I sent today? If you are worried that you aren't going to get your watch, I ask again for you to please not be. I would suggest you please call our direct line tomorrow at 860-531-9551 and ask for Sue. She will help you. If you have to leave a voicemail they will get back to you.

Alternatively, you can PM me your contact info (I don't have access to the database here) and I will personally make sure Sue calls you tomorrow. I would call you myself, but she is going to have much better real time info on the actual shipping than I do.


----------



## VEV 1138

Here is the content of the email I sent out this morning:

Hello!


While we have sent out some emails to all our customer base about the Kosmodroms, I wanted to send an email directly to those of you who pre-ordered.


Many of you may have already received a notice that your watch has shipped and gotten a tracking number (yeah!). If you have not, please don't worry. We are packing and shipping the watches out as quickly as we can.


If you have specific questions or concerns, please email Sue Sullivan at [email protected]. She is working with Kristine to get all the watches ready to go out. Please be patient if the response is a little delayed. Our main focus right now is getting the watches prepped and shipped.



Some of you may have emailed us that you had to use a different card for the second half payment. If we end up contacting you that a card has declined, please understand we may have missed your communication about the second card. Regardless, we will make sure all issues are cleared up.


We are excited the watches are finally here and know you have been very patient. We apologize for any missed or unclear communications from our side.


Enjoy your Kosmodrom!


Craig

*__________________________

Craig Hester*
*President, Détente Watch Group*
*Co-Founder, Zavtra Watch Company*

*(877) 486-7865 ext 701*
*(860) 531-9551
detentewatches.com*


----------



## jackP

VEV 1138 said:


> just email [email protected] or [email protected]. Sue is handling the logistics on this and will respond to you tomorrow. We sent out an email to all pre-order customers today, so unsure why you didn't get it. I sent that out myself this morning.


I apologize as it was in spam. Fixed that and did in fact receive shipping confirmation so thanks


----------



## Guest

VEV 1138 said:


> Here is the content of the email I sent out this morning:
> 
> If you have specific questions or concerns, please email Sue Sullivan at [email protected]. She is working with Kristine to get all the watches ready to go out. Please be patient if the response is a little delayed. Our main focus right now is getting the watches prepped and shipped.


_Your message cannot be delivered to the following recipients:

Recipient address: [email protected]
Reason: SMTP transmission failure has occurred
Diagnostic code: smtp;554 delivery error: dd *This user doesn't have a sbcglobal.net account*_

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the.growler

Mollari 2261 said:


> _Your message cannot be delivered to the following recipients:
> Recipient address: [email protected]
> Reason: SMTP transmission failure has occurred
> Diagnostic code: smtp;554 delivery error: dd *This user doesn't have a sbcglobal.net account*_


@Mollari 2261: 554 errors happen all the time for reasons unrelated to the recipient's account status, including the sender's email being bounced by the receiving server's spam filter. Did your email originate from a Yahoo! Mail or Gmail account? Both are notorious for generating "undeliverable" errors from SBC's servers when message delivery is merely delayed. I'd wait to see if your message gets through in the morning.


----------



## Guest

Nope, I don't use GMail, Yahoo, or any of the other big, free email providers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VEV 1138

Mollari 2261 said:


> Nope, I don't use GMail, Yahoo, or any of the other big, free email providers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw your email and have asked Sue to make following up on your order to be her top priority when she gets in this morning, which will be around 9 a.m. EST.

By the way, my personal email is [email protected] and I do get PMs through here. I am happy to communicate with you directly as well, or instead of, posting every communication here on the forum. I have forwarded your emails to Sue. I will also call Sue as soon as she gets in and make sure she follows up with you.


----------



## VEV 1138

jackP said:


> I apologize as it was in spam. Fixed that and did in fact receive shipping confirmation so thanks


No worries... thanks! I am doing everything I can to make sure anyone who has concerns that they are addressed. The watches arrived late in the afternoon on Tuesday, so they have really only had two days to get out the orders and they all have to be matched up with the proper rotors and limited edition numbers. The process also includes collecting the second half of the deposit. I realize some of Irina's customers are already getting watches. But Irina had fewer than 25 orders to process and with her being in Germany, they got to her faster... we are processing more than 3 times her volume as well, so we ask everyone to please take that into consideration.

We had about 16 customers whose cards would not run for the second half or had delivery address problems, and more than half of those, the email address we have on file is no longer valid. Sue is making phone calls about all open items to customers yesterday and today until all are addressed. If anyone is still concerned, you can email [email protected] or Sue's email [email protected]. Our phone numbers are 877-486-7865 or 860-531-9551.


----------



## VEV 1138

Mollari 2261 said:


> _Your message cannot be delivered to the following recipients:
> 
> Recipient address: [email protected]
> Reason: SMTP transmission failure has occurred
> Diagnostic code: smtp;554 delivery error: dd *This user doesn't have a sbcglobal.net account*_
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahhhhhh! My apologies... I used Sue's old email address in the email I sent out and on here. Very sorry for this error. Her email is [email protected]. Mollari, I forwarded your email though and will be calling her as I said. Sorry again... I am correcting this in all the posts.


----------



## Dsaat

The watch looks really good in the photos! Thanks for sharing!!! Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## PaulDauria

I would like to get a new band for this watch, does anyone know what size i should go with?


----------



## DanielW

PaulDauria said:


> I would like to get a new band for this watch, does anyone know what size i should go with?


22mm is the lugsize.

At the moment I got in touch with Aaron Pimentel @ combat straps to get something custom. Untill now got great response and ideas. No, I wont post spoilers, will post the result in due time.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## GenkiSushi

I got mine this afternoon.


----------



## sorcer

Can anyone please teach me how to use this amazing GMT function? Even after reading the manual I still do not understand it.


----------



## DanielW

This is not a true gmt, it is more like a AM PM funtion. The dial with russian script is turned via the top crown and doesnt turn with the hours, so if you keep your space center name on that dial on top of the red arrow your good to read other space center time locations. Its more of a gimmick than it has a purpose.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

DanielW said:


> if you keep your space center name on that dial on top of the red arrow your good to read other space center time locations.


This makes it still pretty useful. Hope to receive mine soon.


----------



## DanielW

Dsaat said:


> This makes it still pretty useful. Hope to receive mine soon.


To me its not, but the GMT function isnt the reason I bought this.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Dsaat

DanielW said:


> To me its not, but the GMT function isnt the reason I bought this.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Actually it's not that useful for me either, I can't read the Cyrillic letters.


----------



## watchobs

Got mine on Thursday ;^)


----------



## ghost173

Mine showed up this morning...


----------



## RookiePhil

ghost173 said:


> Mine showed up this morning...


Looks awesome! Love the bracelet. May I ask where you got it from? I'd love to get one for mine.


----------



## ghost173

RookiePhil said:


> Looks awesome! Love the bracelet. May I ask where you got it from? I'd love to get one for mine.


Thanks. The bracelet came with my Hexa k500. They do sell it separate I believe.


----------



## RookiePhil

ghost173 said:


> Thanks. The bracelet came with my Hexa k500. They do sell it separate I believe.


Cool, I'll definitely check them out, thanks!


----------



## Guest

EDIT 2nd time's the charm, just received my exchange watch.

Here it is again with the new strap I put on it.










BTW what's with the crazy date adjustment mechanism? This will be a pain for those months that are less than 31 days long.


----------



## GenkiSushi

I am just curious about its water resistance. I looked on their site the Gaz limo is listed at 5 atm. This special edition has a 10atm water resistance listed on the site. Is it really 10atm? If so are there any differences in design cimpared to the Gaz limo watch?


----------



## bapackerfan

What a great picture and a wicked-AWESOME watch!


----------



## stonehead887

Mollari 2261 said:


> Got mine at last - faster than the USPS tracking could realize this was even mailed.
> 
> Here it is with the new strap I put on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what's with the crazy date adjustment mechanism? This will be a pain for those months that are less than 31 days long.
> 
> PS: Craig, please check your PM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch! What is the crazy date adjustment? I have the Gaz 14 and it has no quick date adjustment. Is this model the same or is there a trick to it? 
Cheers


----------



## Guest

You have to set the watch to 8pm, advance it to 12am to advance the date, then go back to 8pm and repeat for every +1 on the date.

It won't be the end of the world having to manually advance from the 30th to the 1st of the month (for shorter months) but it'll be a pain.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migitcheetah

Got mine in today too.

But the second hand seems to move irregularly. Is that the case with anyone else? It keeps time fine, just jumps seconds.

I attached a video. Craig hopefully you can help.

Irregular second hand:


----------



## Dsaat

migitcheetah said:


> Got mine in today too.
> 
> But the second hand seems to move irregularly. Is that the case with anyone else? It keeps time fine, just jumps seconds.
> 
> I attached a video. Craig hopefully you can help.
> 
> Irregular second hand: Irregular second hand - YouTube


Don't have mine yet. But that doesn't look good and shouldn't happen. I think it's defect . I would return it.


----------



## russny2000

Defect. If you like watch - just get it fix. I would not take chance send it back, and get it lost in the mail.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Mollari 2261 said:


> You have to set the watch to 8pm, advance it to 12am to advance the date, then go back to 8pm and repeat for every +1 on the date.
> 
> It won't be the end of the world having to manually advance from the 30th to the 1st of the month (for shorter months) but it'll be a pain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for that!It works! I really love this watch but if I didn't wear it past the current date and it stopped it was such a pain to wind it through the whole month.... or wait another month.
I love discoveries like this, it's like getting a new watch you can wear all over again with new enjoyment! 
Cheer


----------



## ffritz

migitcheetah said:


> Got mine in today too.
> 
> But the second hand seems to move irregularly. Is that the case with anyone else? It keeps time fine, just jumps seconds.
> 
> I attached a video. Craig hopefully you can help.
> 
> Irregular second hand: Irregular second hand - YouTube


Hm, my (couple of years old) GAZ-14 developed the same symptom lately. But it's not as bad as on yours. The timegrapher reveals that it runs about a minute per day fast, which is a lot, of course, but the trace is smooth and regular (ignore the amplitude, 52° is not the correct lift angle as far as I konw):









My conclusion is that the irregularities are just affecting the hand, but the escapement itself works fine. Mine isn't regulated properly, but that's just an adjustment, not something to worry about.

So on the GAZ-14 the slight irregularities are something I can live with. Maybe it's just some dust in the gear train. On a new watch however, I'd cetainly expect a consitent ticking of the seconds hand. I hope Craig can say something about this issue.


----------



## migitcheetah

ffritz said:


> My conclusion is that the irregularities are just affecting the hand, but the escapement itself works fine. Mine isn't regulated properly, but that's just an adjustment, not something to worry about.
> 
> So on the GAZ-14 the slight irregularities are something I can live with. Maybe it's just some dust in the gear train. On a new watch however, I'd cetainly expect a consitent ticking of the seconds hand. I hope Craig can say something about this issue.


I too thought that it was just dust or something preventing the gear from turning properly. I did find an article about a Miyota movement that has this problem because of the indirect sweep seconds design. It says that it is purely cosmetic, and does not affect the time. But having waited this long, I want the look to be perfect too.

http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/invicta/invicta.html
I don't even know if this movement uses an indirect design, but it was a neat article.

And I'm sure Craig will help out. The watch does come with a 2 year warranty. I hope I am still covered. Haha.

I did want to add, in case it gives any other clues. When I go to set the time the second hand stops and jumps back if I'm turning counter clockwise and forward if I move clockwise.

Irregular second hand: 




But it does look great in pictures... Especially next to my 1 other Russian watch. And if I need to send it back in would be ok I guess. I am all out of space in my 3 watch winders, so it gives me time to buy a 4th.


----------



## ffritz

migitcheetah said:


> I too thought that it was just dust or something preventing the gear from turning properly. I did find an article about a Miyota movement that has this problem because of the indirect sweep seconds design. It says that it is purely cosmetic, and does not affect the time. But having waited this long, I want the look to be perfect too.
> 
> Invicta Seconds Hand Mystery Explained
> I don't even know if this movement uses an indirect design, but it was a neat article.


Great article, thanks for posting! Something like this was exactly what I thought is happening in the wheel train. Could be that small imperfections on the contact surfaces of the sweep second pinion and/or the brake spring cause this reaction of the hand. But that's just a guess.

I know the jumping of the second hand when setting the time on the GAZ-14 too. However, it only occurs when the mainspring is not or only slightly wound. Once it's at full power, the hand doesn't jump when setting the time.


----------



## sorcer

In relation to jumping seconds hand: I have had the same issue with my 2432 movement and it disappeared with the time. As I was told, this is normal since the second hand is too heavy for the movement and it does not affect the accuracy.


----------



## migitcheetah

Thanks ffritz that was the case on setting the time. I was holding that something like that would fix the hand while telling time. But alas, it is still skipping.


----------



## VEV 1138

Dsaat said:


> Don't have mine yet. But that doesn't look good and shouldn't happen. I think it's defect . I would return it.


It is NOT a defect. It is absolutely normal for watches with the Vostok movement. As others have mentioned, it has to do with the lower VPH, the offset wheel train and the weight of the second hand. It has NO impact on timekeeping and it is not something that can be repaired. It is the nature of the movement. A replacement wouldn't address this either. While the amount of "stuttering" can vary from watch to watch, it is practically impossible to eliminate with these movements. Thanks!


----------



## migitcheetah

I did look into it and it seems like there are a few Vostok movements that have a little skip in there step.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-uneven-second-hand-570285.html

It's just a bummer, and I guess over time it will be something that I either get used to, or will not notice anymore.

I don't have any machinery to test the time keeping, but I did compare it to my digital citizen and a few other quarts watches and it is keeping time just fine. Atleast better that I can tell in the few minutes that I tested it.

I guess I will wait and see if anyone else has one that has a similar skip before I make up my mind on what to do.


----------



## DanielW

I dunno guys, but I dont have the stutter? Its not as smooth as my other watches, but it certainly doesnt stop and go or jumps seconds


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007

Received mine this morning. Shipment was superbly fast. Disptached by Craig on the 19th and arrived in Malaysia on 24th, only 5 days.

Set the date and time and so far no issue or stuttering. Compared it for an hour with quartz and running good.


----------



## WFH

Just got mine!


----------



## VEV 1138

DanielW said:


> I dunno guys, but I dont have the stutter? Its not as smooth as my other watches, but it certainly doesnt stop and go or jumps seconds
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


the stutter varies by movement...


----------



## jackP




----------



## jackP

Nice job Craig. For those of you type A's like me, you may want to copy the below and put it in the box for you kids to have:

UTC -12 Кваджалейн - Kwajalein (Republic of the Marshall Islands)
UTC -11 Мидуэй - Midway Island (US)
UTC -10 Джонстон - Johnston Atoll (US)
UTC -09 Кадьяк - Kodiak (US)
UTC -08 Ванденберг - Vandenberg AFB (US)
UTC -07 Уайт Сандс - White Sands Missile Range (US)
UTC -06 Хьюстон - Houston (Johnson Space Center) (US)
UTC -05 Канаверал - Cape Canaveral (US)
UTC -04 Барбадос - Barbados (Barbados)
UTC -03 Куру - Kourou (Guiana Space Centre) (French Guiana)
UTC -02 Алкантара - Alcantara Launch Center (Brazil)
UTC -01 Санта-Мария - Santa Maria, Azores (Portugal)
UTC 00 Спэйдадам - Spadeadam (UK)
UTC +01 Хаммагир - Hammaguir (Algeria)
UTC +02 Корони - Koroni (Greece)
UTC +03 Пальмахим Palmachim (Israel)
UTC +04 Плесецк - Plesetsk Cosmodrome (Russia)
UTC +05 Сатиш Дхаван - Satish Dhawan Space Centre (India) [technically UTC +05:30]
UTC +06 Байконур - Baikonur Cosmodrome (Kazakhstan)
UTC +07 Омск - Omsk (Russia)
UTC +08 Цзюцюань - Jiuquan Launch Complex (China)
UTC +09 Танэгасима - Tanegashima (Japan)
UTC +10 Восточный - Vostochniy Cosmodrome (Russia)
UTC +11 Уссурийск - Ussuriisk (Russia)


----------



## sixtysix

#66 is here.......


----------



## bapackerfan

I'm so jealous!!!!! Fantastic pictures of a really cool, unique watch! Wear them with pride, you guys!


----------



## ffritz

jackP said:


>


It's fun to see how most of you instantly fit a new strap. I've seen so many great choices, I really like that!

Mine is stuck in "Jamaica NY" (JFK airport) since Friday 5am. ( I hope it continues its journey soon, hopefully in the spirit of a Jamaican sprinter rather than relaxing with a cocktail on a beach..


----------



## Dsaat

ffritz said:


> It's fun to see how most of you instantly fit a new strap. I've seen so many great choices, I really like that!
> 
> Mine is stuck in "Jamaica NY" (JFK airport) since Friday 5am. ( I hope it continues its journey soon, hopefully in the spirit of a Jamaican sprinter rather than relaxing with a cocktail on a beach..


Mine is 1 step further. The shipment status is 'Status: INTERNATIONAL DISPATCH READY'.

It's hasn't changed since 21 August.


----------



## 103ssv

Dsaat said:


> Mine is 1 step further. The shipment status is 'Status: INTERNATIONAL DISPATCH READY'.
> 
> It's hasn't changed since 21 August.


Same here.


----------



## 103ssv

103ssv said:


> Same here.


Into customs right now, but NOT direct out of it, I know from the past that this is NOT a good sign in relation to import duties...

103


----------



## Dsaat

103ssv said:


> Into customs right now, but NOT direct out of it, I know from the past that this is NOT a good sign in relation to import duties...
> 
> 103


Mine is not even into customs.  still no changes to status


----------



## tokeisukei

Just got mine this morning.


----------



## kobolda

Shipped to Eastern Europe in a week, great service this time.
But what makes the difference is... look at the orange message, so kind of you guys, thanks!








By the way - is there a manual on adjusting this very watch (mechanism) date. There were different examples in the booklet provided.

Regards,


----------



## WFH

ffritz said:


> It's fun to see how most of you instantly fit a new strap. I've seen so many great choices, I really like that!


Half the fun on a watch is finding the right strap 

I really dislike the original fake croc strap... It's way too long and I'm just not that much into croc anyway. I just ordered a red stitched Brady sailcloth, now the waiting game starts (again)!!


----------



## DanielW

kobolda said:


> Shipped to Eastern Europe in a week, great service this time.
> But what makes the difference is... look at the orange message, so kind of you guys, thanks!
> View attachment 1613145
> 
> 
> By the way - is there a manual on adjusting this very watch (mechanism) date. There were different examples in the booklet provided.
> 
> Regards,


Turn the time to when the date changes, wind back to 8 and then again to when the date changes.

I went big for a strap on this watch and ordered a custom one with Aaron at combatstraps; gray canvas, red stitching, silver eel holders, pvd buckle










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## kobolda

Hey guys, apologies if my question seems lame, but it's my first encounter with watches with a moving bezel. Could someone quickly explain or point me to some other posts on how to operate (I mean how to use, I know it is moved by the second screw) the moving bezel and the fourth arrow on Kosmodrom WUS.

Thanks very much!


----------



## tokeisukei

Just realized tonight in a darkish restaurant the hands are next to illegible! Anybody else? Me thinks the hour and minute hand are too similar to the dial face. Same colour and too thin for easy legibility.


----------



## DanielW

Whats else there to know about how to use it? You set the name of the spacecenter your location on the 4th hand (names and timezones on page 1 or 2) and you can read the time of other spacecenters. You have to turn to turn the bezel every hour


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

WFH said:


> Half the fun on a watch is finding the right strap
> 
> I really dislike the original fake croc strap... It's way too long and I'm just not that much into croc anyway. I just ordered a red stitched Brady sailcloth, now the waiting game starts (again)!!


With you on the strap feeling fake and it's too big. I have tried a rally strap and the one I posted above. Not loving either. Look forward to a pic of yours


----------



## 103ssv

Yeah, mine arrived 








I very nice solid feeling watch with no stuttering at all! :-!

Aaand the bad thing: I had yo pay €42,50 on import duties :-|.... I hope R2A will give me a solution to that.

103


----------



## kobolda

DanielW said:


> Whats else there to know about how to use it? You set the name of the spacecenter your location on the 4th hand (names and timezones on page 1 or 2) and you can read the time of other spacecenters. You have to turn to turn the bezel every hour
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Thanks Daniel, got it! Btw, is there a difference (for the watch mechanism) whether you rotate the bezel clock- or counter-clock wise. I guess not, but still.

Thanks,


----------



## DanielW

kobolda said:


> Thanks Daniel, got it! Btw, is there a difference (for the watch mechanism) whether you rotate the bezel clock- or counter-clock wise. I guess not, but still.
> 
> Thanks,


Not that I have noticed, but maybe craig can answer the question.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz

103ssv said:


> I had yo pay €42,50 on import duties


I got mine yesterday (obviously USPS tracking ends when it goes through customs), but I also had to pay 57.25€ extra VAT when picking it up. Well, the most important thing is that it's here, it looks fantastic, works fine*, and it's the #001. I'm really happy and wearing it proudly on a rallye strap with red stitching. :-!

















Craig, thank you so very much for all the work you put into this project!

*Edit: accuracy varies between -5 and +15 s/day depending on position, and there's practically no beat error, that's pretty good!


----------



## Dsaat

103ssv said:


> Yeah, mine arrived
> View attachment 1615596
> 
> 
> I very nice solid feeling watch with no stuttering at all! :-!
> 
> Aaand the bad thing: I had yo pay €42,50 on import duties :-|.... I hope R2A will give me a solution to that.
> 
> 103


yeah, i got mine too!! And exactly the same amount on the import duties. 
I must say the watch looks really good in real and actually I like the look of the strap too! The strap is a little stuff but it's not too bad and will probably loosen up.


----------



## VEV 1138

Dsaat said:


> yeah, i got mine too!! And exactly the same amount on the import duties.
> I must say the watch looks really good in real and actually I like the look of the strap too! The strap is a little stuff but it's not too bad and will probably loosen up.


Hello!

This question of import duties has come up from others as well. There were a few of you that ordered before Irina came on board and we were not going to get into switching orders as this was already complicated enough. For those who ordered from us who are in Europe AFTER Irina was already an option, there is not much we can do. For those who weren't allowed to switch we can offer 50% off any in-stock watch on Russia2all (even an additional Kosmodrom if you wish). Just PM or email me and I will send you a private coupon code. My email is [email protected]. This is for those who ordered BEFORE Irina was an option.

When this project started, we weren't even sure we would have a place to order in Europe at all... so those who bought early were able to secure the number they wanted without worry. We tried to do everything we could to reduce the impact of the fees. I hope this offer will be satisfactory for those who are unhappy with the fees they paid. This coupon will NOT expire and you can use it for any in-stock watch on the site, regardless of the brand.

thanks!
Craig


----------



## VEV 1138

DanielW said:


> Not that I have noticed, but maybe craig can answer the question.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


you can rotate the internal bezel either direction without worry....


----------



## Dsaat

VEV 1138 said:


> Hello!
> 
> This question of import duties has come up from others as well. There were a few of you that ordered before Irina came on board and we were not going to get into switching orders as this was already complicated enough. For those who ordered from us who are in Europe AFTER Irina was already an option, there is not much we can do. For those who weren't allowed to switch we can offer 50% off any in-stock watch on Russia2all (even an additional Kosmodrom if you wish). Just PM or email me and I will send you a private coupon code. My email is [email protected]. This is for those who ordered BEFORE Irina was an option.
> 
> When this project started, we weren't even sure we would have a place to order in Europe at all... so those who bought early were able to secure the number they wanted without worry. We tried to do everything we could to reduce the impact of the fees. I hope this offer will be satisfactory for those who are unhappy with the fees they paid. This coupon will NOT expire and you can use it for any in-stock watch on the site, regardless of the brand.
> 
> thanks!
> Craig


Craig thats a perfect solution for me. I have some watches in my mind to buy anyways


----------



## migitcheetah

103ssv said:


> Yeah, mine arrived
> View attachment 1615596
> 
> 
> I very nice solid feeling watch with no stuttering at all! :-!
> 
> 103


Craig, it seems like I am the only one with a stutter so far. Is there nothing that can be done? I love the watch, it looks great, but with everyone else having no issue it makes me more and more worried. Even the watch in the video seemed to have a perfectly smooth movement. I just want to look at it and not automatically notice a "defect". I feel like I cannot even show it to people because they will see it.


----------



## GenkiSushi

Unfortunately mine was doing that too. At first there was no seconds hand stutter. But after adjusting the time, it started to move irregularly. Some komandirskie that I have are also doing this especially when I started on regulating the said watches.


----------



## VEV 1138

migitcheetah said:


> Craig, it seems like I am the only one with a stutter so far. Is there nothing that can be done? I love the watch, it looks great, but with everyone else having no issue it makes me more and more worried. Even the watch in the video seemed to have a perfectly smooth movement. I just want to look at it and not automatically notice a "defect". I feel like I cannot even show it to people because they will see it.


the only thing we could do is replace the watch... there is no "fix" that is going to take care of this as it isn't a defect. I could move your caseback onto one of the other units. I will be glad to try and find one without a stutter, but I can't guarantee it won't ever happen.

This really isn't a defect or even a sign the watch has any problem. The Miyota 8215 (an excellent movement) does exactly the same thing.


----------



## ffritz

VEV 1138 said:


> For those who ordered from us who are in Europe AFTER Irina was already an option, there is not much we can do. For those who weren't allowed to switch we can offer 50% off any in-stock watch on Russia2all (even an additional Kosmodrom if you wish).


Thanks for this very generous offer, Craig! Oh yes, I'm sure I'll find something you have in stock. )


----------



## jackP

migitcheetah said:


> Craig, it seems like I am the only one with a stutter so far. Is there nothing that can be done? I love the watch, it looks great, but with everyone else having no issue it makes me more and more worried. Even the watch in the video seemed to have a perfectly smooth movement. I just want to look at it and not automatically notice a "defect". I feel like I cannot even show it to people because they will see it.


I have it too. Subtle.My 50ish year old friends with 50ish year old eye don't notice. It does bother me though


----------



## Dsaat

I have also a subtle stutter. Not enough to bother me but enough to see when I look for it.


----------



## migitcheetah

VEV 1138 said:


> the only thing we could do is replace the watch... there is no "fix" that is going to take care of this as it isn't a defect. I could move your caseback onto one of the other units. I will be glad to try and find one without a stutter, but I can't guarantee it won't ever happen.
> 
> This really isn't a defect or even a sign the watch has any problem. The Miyota 8215 (an excellent movement) does exactly the same thing.


If you happen to find one of the WUS rotors without a stutter I would appreciate it a lot Craig. I hope that it doesn't sound silly, I really do like the watch.


----------



## Rekhmire

Is it a manual, automatic or quartz movement?


----------



## armorius

Rekhmire said:


> Is it a manual, automatic or quartz movement?


Marvelous automatique 2426, 32 jewel movement !!!!

Ah oui !!! Am a little "tête de linotte".... Good receipt my Kosmo after my Holiday on 2th September with an empty flasque ("dommage !!! ")

Hurray and big TY all Team project

Nota bene : For next time: Remember to fulfill the flask !!!


----------



## Astute-C

Mine also stutters......sometimes, sometimes not, if that reassures other people about theirs. Bizarre movement! However it is deadly accurate I think it's lost one second in a week on my Atomic time Citizen! Could really do with a tutorial on tracking a second time zone if anyone has the time for a thorough one.


----------



## DanielW

Look at post 358. There isnt really a method to monitor a second timezone than to turn the bezel each hour to the name of the spacecenter your timezone is in.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## migitcheetah

Astute-C said:


> Mine also stutters......sometimes, sometimes not, if that reassures other people about theirs. Bizarre movement! However it is deadly accurate I think it's lost one second in a week on my Atomic time Citizen! Could really do with a tutorial on tracking a second time zone if anyone has the time for a thorough one.


It does reassure me. The more I wear it the more I decide I love it and cannot exchange it. The stutter is part of its character I'm deciding.

Thanks Craig for this wonderful piece.


----------



## Korrozyf

I'm quite confused about the stuttering. My first reaction was "damn it's damaged"...
I even sent an email to Irina to know how to send the watch for repair...

Reading this thread I've learned that the stuttering is claimed to be normal and doesn't interfere with the ability to keep the time.
I'll confront this watch to a chronometer for the day and see if it keep the time properly. 
If it does, then it's okay but i'm very not sure for now because the stuttering is really visible on my watch.


----------



## DanielW

I dont notice the stutter anymore, its a bold watch which is a bit different compared to the more classy watches I have allready. My new strap will come in due time, allthough the original one is getting less stiff so I can still change it up.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## VEV 1138

there are 10 pieces left with the WUS rotor and the following limited edition numbers if anyone is interested:

24
36
45

47
48
53
54
55
67
70

95
148


----------



## watchobs

*!Re: Ordering WUS "Kosmodrom" Special Edition Custom Watch from Vostok-Europe*



VEV 1138 said:


> there are 10 pieces left with the WUS rotor and the following limited edition numbers if anyone is interested:
> 
> 24
> 36
> 45
> 
> 47
> 48
> 53
> 54
> 55
> 67
> 70
> 
> 95
> 148


Kinda perplexed as to why these have not Sold Out yet! Very reasonable price on what is IMHO a fantastic looking and functioning WUS project piece!






Thanks again Craig for putting this together and delivering |>!


----------



## Rekhmire

Mine arrived today. Very pleased with it. May also change the strap,although I have a black/red stitching strap on my Christopher Ward Speedhawk, and don't want two the same. I thought it was manual? But it's automatic? Just need to work out changing the date.

Lovely watch. £32 import tax here too though.


----------



## the.growler

"007" arrived today and the watch looks even better in person than the photos or the video. The attention to detail is just amazing and the fit and finish are fantastic. The WUS rotor is especially brilliant - the logo seems to float over the reflections of light from the machining - a very unique effect. This is not only a beautiful forum watch, it's a beautiful watch, period, and a real collector's piece.

We should all take a moment to give a heartfelt round of applause to:

drbobguy, who provided inspiration on the world-time design and did the heavy lifting on the list of historical space launch sites 

Dsaat, the Photoshop ninja who kept us all drooling with his renders as the design evolved

Craig, who started this project eleven months ago - 11 months! - and kept suppliers, designers and wayward forum members on track until the concept became a reality

Well done, gentlemen! :-!


----------



## putra3007

the.growler said:


> "007" arrived today and the watch looks even better in person than the photos or the video. The attention to detail is just amazing and the fit and finish are fantastic. The WUS rotor is especially brilliant - the logo seems to float over the reflections of light from the machining - a very unique effect. This is not only a beautiful forum watch, it's a beautiful watch, period, and a real collector's piece.
> 
> We should all take a moment to give a heartfelt round of applause to:
> 
> drbobguy, who provided inspiration on the world-time design and did the heavy lifting on the list of historical space launch sites
> 
> Dsaat, the Photoshop ninja who kept us all drooling with his renders as the design evolved
> 
> Craig, who started this project eleven months ago - 11 months! - and kept suppliers, designers and wayward forum members on track until the concept became a reality
> 
> Well done, gentlemen! :-!


++1


----------



## Korrozyf

Korrozyf said:


> I'm quite confused about the stuttering. My first reaction was "damn it's damaged"...
> I even sent an email to Irina to know how to send the watch for repair...
> 
> Reading this thread I've learned that the stuttering is claimed to be normal and doesn't interfere with the ability to keep the time.
> I'll confront this watch to a chronometer for the day and see if it keep the time properly.
> If it does, then it's okay but i'm very not sure for now because the stuttering is really visible on my watch.


I used the watch for 5 days now. Got only between 1 and 1/2 minute less than the digital clock I got. The stuttering is clearly visible but doesn't interract with the ability to keep the time.
So thanks a lot for this project. I'm really happy with my little n°42. 

For sure it would be better without the stuttering but as it can't be fixed, we'll have to cope with it.


----------



## avers

First one for re-sale?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-new-vostok-europe-kosmodrom-wus-rotor-no-77-a-1092647.html


----------



## DanielW

Cant imagine you would like to sell it, mine is steady into rotation, especially with the new strap









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## lmurtone

DanielW said:


> Cant imagine you would like to sell it, mine is steady into rotation, especially with the new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Hi, great strap! A perfect fit for the watch. Where did you buy it, if I may ask?


----------



## DanielW

Its a custom one by Aaron @ combat-straps. Grey armu canvas, red tribal stitching, silver eel keepers, pvd buckle. 100x better than the stock strap


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## lmurtone

DanielW said:


> Its a custom one by Aaron @ combat-straps. Grey armu canvas, red tribal stitching, silver eel keepers, pvd buckle. 100x better than the stock strap
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Ok, thanks. Perfect strap for the watch in my opinion.


----------



## n1zm0

VEV 1138 said:


> there are 10 pieces left with the WUS rotor and the following limited edition numbers if anyone is interested:
> 
> 24
> 36
> 45
> 
> 47
> 48
> 53
> 54
> 55
> 67
> 70
> 
> 95
> 148


Hi there, a bit late to this but are we still allowed to make orders along with a number choice? This watch looks awesome, if so can I proceed to order via the R2A page?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest

VEV 1138 said:


> the only thing we could do is replace the watch... there is no "fix" that is going to take care of this as it isn't a defect. I could move your caseback onto one of the other units. I will be glad to try and find one without a stutter, but I can't guarantee it won't ever happen.
> 
> This really isn't a defect or even a sign the watch has any problem. The Miyota 8215 (an excellent movement) does exactly the same thing.


Craig is correct. "miyota 8215 stutter" comes up as a Google "top hit," for example:

Miyota 8215 stutter...............how normal is erratic behavior of the sweep. - Watch Freeks


----------



## ffritz

n1zm0 said:


> Hi there, a bit late to this but are we still allowed to make orders along with a number choice? This watch looks awesome, if so can I proceed to order via the R2A page?


There is a list of available numbers on russia2all: Available Limited Edition Number for Kosmodrom

But of course I don't know how updated that list is. It will probably be best to write a mail to Craig and his team on Russia2all. :-!


----------



## ffritz

I put mine on black mesh now, here's a picture along with its GAZ-14 cousin, also on mesh:


----------



## Astute-C

ffritz said:


> I put mine on black mesh now, here's a picture along with its GAZ-14 cousin, also on mesh:
> 
> View attachment 1762746
> 
> 
> View attachment 1762754


Where's the black mesh from ffritz? Was thinking of doing the same to mine.


----------



## ffritz

Astute-C said:


> Where's the black mesh from ffritz? Was thinking of doing the same to mine.


From the UK, in fact: ebay shop timebymailUK.


----------



## Guest

I so wish I could replace the Miyota 8215 with the vastly superior 9015. Alas it is not a direct swap.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/miyota-8215-9015-a-434390-2.html#post6521577



OldeCrow said:


> 8215 spec sheet:
> 
> 9015 spec sheet:
> 
> The 9000 series is a bit upmarket from the 8000 series. Intended to compete against the 2892/2824 the stem offset of the 9015 is 1.53mm nearly identical to the 2892 at 1.5mm. The .3 is a margin of error number for dial to stem offset. Hand sizes are reported at 100/152/17 same as the 8000 series (haven't confirmed this in Miyota's spec sheets), movement is a high beat 28.8k just like modern eta movements. The 9000 series movements are 3.9mm thick.
> 
> The 8000 series is a budget movement slow beat 21.6k with a stem offset of 2.5mm which is the same offest as the OLDER eta 285x and 287x movements. The 8000 series is 5.67mm thick.
> 
> Because of the stem offset difference the 8000 and 9000 series movements won't interchange directly.
> 
> The 9000 series movement is a much better movement, modern design and specification, the 8000 series movement is a much older design.


I'm sure VE used the 8215 to keep the price down. Nevertheless I'm sorry to say the movement ruins the watch for me. The "stuttering" of the second hand is almost a embarrassment; it makes the watch seem broken.

This means for me that this watch stays in my watch-box, unless or until a suitable replacement movement comes along.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WFH

The movement is the Vostok 2426 from Russia.


----------



## Guest

WFH said:


> The movement is the Vostok 2426 from Russia.


My mistake, I misread Craig's last post.

It's still a junk movement. I need to get with my local watchmaker to see what replacements might fit. The crown at 4 o'clock makes things more challenging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allonon

Junk is a little excessive of a statement as it keeps time just fine. Personally, I don't sit there and stare and look for the flaws. I enjoy the watch for the reasons it caught my eye enough to purchase it.


----------



## DanielW

allonon said:


> Junk is a little excessive of a statement as it keeps time just fine. Personally, I don't sit there and stare and look for the flaws. I enjoy the watch for the reasons it caught my eye enough to purchase it.


+1 overhere, have been wearing it steady in my rotation eg what ever I like to wear. Sure it isnt as smooth as my ETA powered watches, but I think its still great.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

The sweeping motion of the seconds hand as part of the allure of the mechanical timepiece.

Instead, we have something that frequently yet irregularly looks like a $10 quartz watch from Wal-Mart. (Which BTW also "keeps time just fine.")

This isn't a flaw I had to look for. This is a flaw that jumped out and smacked me on the head. Over and over. With its stuttering hand.


----------



## the.growler

Perfection has its price and, as a result, no watch is perfect.

When this watch was being designed, many members asked for features that undoubtedly would have made for a nicer watch:

- Some members wanted a smaller case, which would have meant a custom case, dial and crystal – and a higher selling price

- Some members wanted tritium lume, which would have meant a higher selling price

- Some members wanted a true GMT complication separate from the primary train, which would have meant a higher selling price

But we weren’t designing the perfect watch from scratch. We were designing around a base watch offered by Vostok-Europe. Could we have asked V-E to replace the Vostok 2426 with a higher-quality movement from another manufacturer? Sure – but then we would have been going into true custom fabrication and that would have meant a selling price of well north of $1,000. If we had pursued the perfect watch, this project never would have been completed because the members couldn’t have afforded the final product. 

I’m amazed that that V-E was able to deliver a semi-custom, short-run watch at this level of quality for less than $400. I’m more than happy with this watch, despite its flaws, and I certainly prefer having the watch with a slight stutter in the seconds hand than not having the watch at all.

If you think that your watch is no better than a “$10 quartz watch from Wal-Mart”, then please PM me your PayPal details immediately, because I will be more than happy to take it off your hands at that price.


----------



## Oldheritage

So you basically bought the watch without even knowing what movement is inside it? You did not even bother to research anything about the movement, instead deciding to simply call it "junk" and complain about it afterwards while the possibility of a stuttering seconds hand is a widespread and well known "issue" that ALL movements with an indirectly driven seconds hand can exhibit, no matter who makes them? This is simply mind boggling... Why buy a watch designed BY and FOR the Russian mechanical watch subforum when you obviously don't care for Russian watches and their history?

Just a few minutes of research would have given you all you needed to know about Vostok movements including the risk that they can sometimes have a stuttering seconds hand and you could have avoided the watch altogether if you decided that is something you can't live with. But complaining afterwards and calling a classic, reliable movement from one of the only Russian manufacturers that remain junk just shows that you are probably not the intended public for this watch...


----------



## migitcheetah

I agree completely. I know at first I was concerned with what I thought was a defect, but like you said after a little research I too found that it is a problem that many movements have. And like posted before, it is not something that I look at long enough to bother me any more. I can see the time and it is correct and the watch looks great.


Mollari, I hope that it grows on you like it did me, because it is a really good looking watch, and very neat to have something made just for us.


----------



## sorcer

Guys, I am selling my Kosmodrom, running well and perfect condition. Contact me if interested.


----------



## _BC_

Hi, anyone know if there are any of these left. The website lists a number of spare slots, but it's marked as sold out. Not sure if the list is old or just reserved for WUS members to order through a separate channel?

Thanks


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Mollari 2261 said:


> The sweeping motion of the seconds hand as part of the allure of the mechanical timepiece.
> 
> Instead, we have something that frequently yet irregularly looks like a $10 quartz watch from Wal-Mart. (Which BTW also "keeps time just fine.")
> 
> This isn't a flaw I had to look for. This is a flaw that jumped out and smacked me on the head. Over and over. With its stuttering hand.


The Vostok Stuttering CAN be fixed very very easily, some basic skills and tools are required though, if anyone dare to do it I'll be glad to show you how to fix this problem

using Tapatalk!


----------



## avers

I believe R2A has the non-forum Kosmodrom, essentially the same watch with exception of WUS logo on the rotor. That one is actually cheaper at lm $200s.


----------



## Guest

avers said:


> First one for re-sale?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-new-vostok-europe-kosmodrom-wus-rotor-no-77-a-1092647.html


Second:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1466690



avers said:


> I believe R2A has the non-forum Kosmodrom, essentially the same watch with exception of WUS logo on the rotor. That one is actually cheaper at lm $200s.


This is the one I'm selling. #034.


----------



## vpn

edited.


----------



## jackP

I know this is a dead thread but I just brought this back to life with a cheap rubber strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis

Vostok Europe watch company short story, an interview with the managing director Igor Zubovskij


----------

